# Knitting Tea Party - 11th to 13th November



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Good Morning/Good Afternoon/Good Evening (delete as applicable)

It's 11:00p.m. GMT on Friday evening in London, it's noon on Saturday in New Zealand, morning in Australia, whilst in New York it's dinner-time and in Los Angeles, it's Teatime! This weekend the petrolhead action comes in the form of the Abu Dhabi _F1 Grand Prix_, it's 3:00a.m there!

It's still _Bonfire Season_ over here and I'll be having all manner of pyromaniacal fun in Sussex tomorrow night dressed as an eighteenth century smuggler, one of the traditional costumes in that area. For anybody who missed the link in last week's thread, Rye Bonfire Society has a good history of Sussex Bonfire Traditions, which is slightly different from those in Kent where I live, you can find it at:

http://www.ryebonfire.co.uk/index.php/history/

I hope everybody will enjoy this week's Tea Party and join in with lots of news about what you're up to, scrumptious receipts and some pretty pictures too. I'm starting things off with a couple of bacon dishes this week, a warm salad for lunch and something to warm you up on a cold Autumn or Winter evening. Earlier to-day, I mentioned I was cooking Bacon Pudding for this evening's dinner and Pammie asked what it was, I thought I'd posted it some months ago, but it's a good and economical dish that's very filling.

Have fun!
Dave

*Warm Potato, Bacon and Spinach Salad*
_Serves: 2_

*Ingredients:*
1 lb (450g) new or salad potatoes, scrubbed and cut into thick slices
1 tbs (15ml) olive oil
8 oz (225g) smoked back bacon, roughly chopped
2 tbs (30ml) white wine vinegar
2 tsp clear honey
Salt and freshly ground black pepper
8 0z (225g) baby spinach leaves, washed

*Method:*
Place the potatoes in a pan of lightly salted water. Bring to the boil, then cover and simmer for 10 minutes or until tender. Drain and allow to cool slightly.

Meanwhile, heat the oil in a large frying pan and fry the bacon until crispy, add the potatoes and fry for a further 2-3 minutes. Add the vinegar, honey and seasoning and cook for a further minute.

Allow to cool slightly before tossing with the spinach leaves and serve immediately.

*Bacon Pudding*
_Serves: 2 normal humans or one teenager_

*Ingredients:*
1 breakfast cup (by volume) of fresh breadcrumbs
4 rashers unsmoked streaky bacon, snipped
1/2 onion, finely chopped
1 clove garlic, finely chopped
1 tsp dried mixed herbs
1 large egg, lightly beaten
1/2 oz (15g) butter
Freshly ground black pepper
2 tbs (30ml) milk

*Method:*
Combine all the ingredients and turn into a lightly-greased half-pint pudding basin and cover closely with foil.

Steam for 1 1/2 to two hours on the hob, or place on a trivet in a slow cooker with boiling water two-thirds of the way up the side of the basin and cook on low for 6-8 hours.

Serve smothered in lashings of parsley sauce with new potatoes and green beans.


----------



## GrandmaD2012 (Mar 8, 2011)

can hardly believe no one else is here yet.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

dhdehamer said:


> can hardly believe no one else is here yet.


You're the first this week, hope you're fit and well and that you'll have a good weekend.

Dave


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I love bacon and spinach together. Haven't tried it with the potatoes but know it will be delicious. It has been published that the hardest thing to give up/resist for vegetarians is bacon. I must say though, as much as I love it, the bacon flavored bourbon and the bacon chocolate are truly works of Satan with no redeeming value. 

Bonfires - how wonderful - Another favorite, especially on the beach. Have a wonderful, wonderful time.


Dave, please define Rasher - is that one strip?


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Made the first page! Can't wait to see what everyone has to say this weekend.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

For those of you who may have been wondering where I have been or why I have not gotten back to answering e-mails and such.... bad, bad, manners....

My mother came for an unexpected visit for two weeks. That is always a busy time with eating out, family, shopping, etc. This time I had the added wrinkle of the announcement that she had decided it was time to relocate closer to family. She is 90 and lives in a large home in the woods in AR and the nearest child is 4-5 hours away. I am the lucky winner and had a very specific list of things she wanted in a house.... walking distance from me, no pool, granite countertop, no busy streets and a fireplace. Well, not an easy task, but I found one and will close on it for her this coming week. That involved inspections, repairs, the 2 day stay of one brother, shopping for new chairs, washer, dryer, list of things to be accomplished before move and a little buyers remorse and discussions on why this was a good move, but it *had* to be her decision. She is now in another town here in TX with another brother and due to go home tomorrow. I am worn out, unproductive and need to attack ironing and laundry stacked to the rafters and kill all dust bunnies on steroids *before]hosting Thannksgiving dinner. During all that, DH had to have angeplasty because one of the branches of his 11" stent was blocked. Also, darling GD requested 2 more fish hats for gifts with only a weeks notice (See More Fish in the Sea). Gotta love her... She also wanted to know if I had a dress from the 1800's since she wanted to be Lizzie Borden for Halloween. 1800's??? Really???? Like I say, Gotta love her.

Hockey starts in 50 minutes, waiting for DH to start cocktail hour and plan to knit something tonight just to be sure I remember how. Sure have missed all the goings on and will read the last 2 weeks and catch up with individuals sometime soon - like after Christmas!!!! Missed you all. My life is about to become very different, very soon. Hope knitting will keep me sane...*


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I love bacon and spinach together. Haven't tried it with the potatoes but know it will be delicious. It has been published that the hardest thing to give up/resist for vegetarians is bacon. I must say though, as much as I love it, the bacon flavored bourbon and the bacon chocolate are truly works of Satan with no redeeming value.
> 
> Bonfires - how wonderful - Another favorite, especially on the beach. Have a wonderful, wonderful time.
> 
> Dave, please define Rasher - is that one strip?


I'm sure you'll like both these dishes, you can add a pinch of mild chilli powder to the warm dressing if you like, that works very well.

Yes, a 'rasher' is a slice of bacon, we use the term for the kind of bacon that is fried or grilled, we generally use the word 'slice' for ham.

Dave


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Wow - first page! I had a taste of Bacon Ice Cream this past summer. It was . . . interesting. That is the most charitable thing I can say about it. When I ate meat, bacon was one of my favorites, and you're right, Dreamweaver, the aroma still tempts me to eat it. 
Dave, hope you have a marv time at the Sussex bonfire. Enjoy!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Dreamweaver, your schedule has been unbelievable. Hope your DH makes a pitcher of cocktails, not just one for you!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Yes, Sir/Ma'm, the smell of bacon cooking always gets my salivary glands working, especially when you're camping, your neighbors are cooking it, and you forgot to bring some! And there's no store for miles!!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Jynx, I think I'd be looking for a rest home by now with that schedule. Be happy that your Mom chose to settle near you - you must be her favorite.

Enjoy tonight's drink and knitting.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Dave, I just downloaded the pictures I took on the QM2 and London. But now I have to figure out how to post a couple. I could do it easily with my old computer and old camera. Now I'm stuck!


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> For those of you who may have been wondering where I have been or why I have not gotten back to answering e-mails and such.... bad, bad, manners....
> 
> My mother came for an unexpected visit for two weeks. That is always a busy time with eating out, family, shopping, etc. This time I had the added wrinkle of the announcement that she had decided it was time to relocate closer to family. She is 90 and lives in a large home in the woods in AR and the nearest child is 4-5 hours away. I am the lucky winner and had a very specific list of things she wanted in a house.... walking distance from me, no pool, granite countertop, no busy streets and a fireplace. Well, not an easy task, but I found one and will close on it for her this coming week. That involved inspections, repairs, the 2 day stay of one brother, shopping for new chairs, washer, dryer, list of things to be accomplished before move and a little buyers remorse and discussions on why this was a good move, but it *had* to be her decision. She is now in another town here in TX with another brother and due to go home tomorrow. I am worn out, unproductive and need to attack ironing and laundry stacked to the rafters and kill all dust bunnies on steroids *before]hosting Thannksgiving dinner. During all that, DH had to have angeplasty because one of the branches of his 11" stent was blocked. Also, darling GD requested 2 more fish hats for gifts with only a weeks notice (See More Fish in the Sea). Gotta love her... She also wanted to know if I had a dress from the 1800's since she wanted to be Lizzie Borden for Halloween. 1800's??? Really???? Like I say, Gotta love her.
> 
> Hockey starts in 50 minutes, waiting for DH to start cocktail hour and plan to knit something tonight just to be sure I remember how. Sure have missed all the goings on and will read the last 2 weeks and catch up with individuals sometime soon - like after Christmas!!!! Missed you all. My life is about to become very different, very soon. Hope knitting will keep me sane...*


*

Welcome back. Missed ya. Glad to see you are slowly getting back to normal around your place. I am sure you will remember how to knit once you get those needles back in your hand. It is just like riding a bike you never forget...but knitting is less exhausting than riding a bike. LOL!!!!! Glad to hear your husband is okay. Enjoy your evening.*


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Dave, I just downloaded the pictures I took on the QM2 and London. But now I have to figure out how to post a couple. I could do it easily with my old computer and old camera. Now I'm stuck!


It threw me when I changed computers too, I still don't like Windows 7, I think they call it progress!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Wow - first page! I had a taste of Bacon Ice Cream this past summer. It was . . . interesting. That is the most charitable thing I can say about it. When I ate meat, bacon was one of my favorites, and you're right, Dreamweaver, the aroma still tempts me to eat it.
> Dave, hope you have a marv time at the Sussex bonfire. Enjoy!


Thanks, Rye is a lovely town and their Bonfire is always a lot of fun. If you use the link above, they have a good gallery with pictures of the past couple of celebrations on their website.

Dave


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

It is a winter wonderland of snow and ice outside tonight after a 36 hour mild blizzard that did shut down the highways and cause a bit of white-outs. Snow to continue off and on every day for the next week! haha, this is the middle of Canada!!!

That bacon pudding sounds very delicious! I have made the other bacon dish substituting the spinach with cabbage (the purple cabbage tastes better with that one!).


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> It is a winter wonderland of snow and ice outside tonight after a 36 hour mild blizzard that did shut down the highways and cause a bit of white-outs. Snow to continue off and on every day for the next week! haha, this is the middle of Canada!!!
> 
> That bacon pudding sounds very delicious! I have made the other bacon dish substituting the spinach with cabbage (the purple cabbage tastes better with that one!).


That's way too cold for me, I don't want to think about snow just yet! It's still mild in the South East of England, low 60s during the day and around 50degF at night. With luck the good weather will hold for a couple more weeks before we plunge into Winter!

Bacon pudding is just perfect for Winter. I used baby-leaf spinach for the warm salad because there's always lots in the shops these days, but it works with any green salad leaves.

Dave


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Oh my goodness! I hardly can wait to click on the link and to read dreamweaver's entry, but the bacon recipes have made me so hungry that I will have to wait to continue on here until I have that bacon wrapped fillet that is waiting for me. Gosh, I'm almost drooling onto my keyboard!!!!!

I did want to wish everyone a happy Veteran's Day. I tried to find a picture of my Dad in his uniform with the Jodhpur's. Remember that uniform? The picture was taken about 1918 or so. Sadly I think one of my aunt's absconded with it years ago. It's O.K. someone will find it some day. 
I have news about Ms Izzy Bell, but that will have to wait until after dinner. Enjoy the evening everyone.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Dandylion, you made me so jealous when you adopted Ms. Izzy that I started searching online for adoptable cats at our animal shelter. We haven't had a cat since August of last year when Frisky was put to sleep due to cancer. He was 15 years old and we had had him since he was 3 months old.

Well, I found one that appealed to me. His name is Dorito, he's 6 months old, and he's a "tuxedo" cat. Black face with white whiskers. I've always liked that combination. I called the shelter this afternoon and he is still available. The man I spoke to said they let him hang around their admin office so he must be a favorite. We'll go down tomorrow and check him out. If we take to him, then we'll fill out the papers. Can you believe they charge $120.00 for a cat under 8 years of age?

A house just is not a home without a pet! And I've missed having one.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm going to try and post some pictures. Bear with me!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Surprise, it worked! I'll probably forget how I did it by tomorrow.

That's Governor's Island in the foreground of the Statue of Liberty photo.

Hope you enjoy!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Lovely photos Doris, I much prefer travelling by ship, one gets to understand the distances and it's part of the holiday.

Dave


----------



## SailorRae (Feb 7, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Dandylion, you made me so jealous when you adopted Ms. Izzy that I started searching online for adoptable cats at our animal shelter. We haven't had a cat since August of last year when Frisky was put to sleep due to cancer. He was 15 years old and we had had him since he was 3 months old.
> 
> Well, I found one that appealed to me. His name is Dorito, he's 6 months old, and he's a "tuxedo" cat. Black face with white whiskers. I've always liked that combination. I called the shelter this afternoon and he is still available. The man I spoke to said they let him hang around their admin office so he must be a favorite. We'll go down tomorrow and check him out. If we take to him, then we'll fill out the papers. Can you believe they charge $120.00 for a cat under 8 years of age?
> 
> A house just is not a home without a pet! And I've missed having one.


I hope you fall in love with him....I so agree..." a house is not a home without a pet".


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Wonderful pictures. Cruising is such a fabulous way to travel. gorgeous surroundings, wonderful and opulent service and a good way to avoid all the distractions of the techie world. Looks like you had a fabulous time.


----------



## SailorRae (Feb 7, 2011)

DorisT said:


> I'm going to try and post some pictures. Bear with me!


Thanks for sharing the pictures....they are beautiful!

:thumbup:


----------



## SailorRae (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi Dave....it's Veteran's day here in the USA. Since both my hubby and I are both retired from the US Navy it is a special day for us. He rode his motorcycle in a parade and I watched the grandbabies.....we did play a couple of games of Battleship, so that was fun. Enjoy your weekend everyone....and God bless our troops, past, present and future....Remember freedom isn't free!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

SailorRae said:


> Hi Dave....it's Veteran's day here in the USA. Since both my hubby and I are both retired from the US Navy it is a special day for us. He rode his motorcycle in a parade and I watched the grandbabies.....we did play a couple of games of Battleship, so that was fun. Enjoy your weekend everyone....and God bless our troops, past, present and future....Remember freedom isn't free!


Sailor Rae, my husband is a Navy Vet, also. Thirty-seven and a half years of service; 35 of it was as a Reservist.

Congratulations on your service, as well as your husband's.

Today is Remembrance Day in England as we learned when we were there. Correct me if I'm wrong, Dave.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Among the Commonwealth countries, of which the UK is the mother country, today is Rememberance Day. Many citizens gave their lives for our freedoms that we enjoy. God bless them all and the families they left behind.


----------



## sandyann (Jul 5, 2011)

Sounds yummy. Already had beans and smoked turkey leg in crock pot. Thats yummy too.


----------



## SailorRae (Feb 7, 2011)

DorisT said:


> SailorRae said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Dave....it's Veteran's day here in the USA. Since both my hubby and I are both retired from the US Navy it is a special day for us. He rode his motorcycle in a parade and I watched the grandbabies.....we did play a couple of games of Battleship, so that was fun. Enjoy your weekend everyone....and God bless our troops, past, present and future....Remember freedom isn't free!
> ...


  thank you.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm watching college basketball that is on an aircraft carrier docked in San Diego. Very interesting! The military is really enjoying the game. Even the President came. N. Carolina won. I think they are ranked #1.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Doris, I hope it works out for you as well as it did for me. A tuxedo cat sounds so handsome maybe Ms Izzy should meet him. 
by the way, I think I know why Izzy was a stray. She broke into my CLOSED office door and vandalized my wireless mouse, Wed. night, BUT, I think she has learned her lesson about breaking OUT of doors. When I went to the door to put out the trash, she was "heeling", but when I opened the patio door she took off like a bolt of lightning for her favorite hiding place. 

She acts like a reincarnation of first and only (ha ha) Sophie, and seems like she has always owned the place. If I had talked to you Wed. I would have said that she was well mannered and bonding surprisingly well. 

By Thursday morning she was a nosy, pushy, demanding Queen. It was meant to be! I think she likes it here and I think she is going to let me stay -- if I provide everything else.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> It is a winter wonderland of snow and ice outside tonight after a 36 hour mild blizzard that did shut down the highways and cause a bit of white-outs. Snow to continue off and on every day for the next week! haha, this is the middle of Canada!!!
> 
> That bacon pudding sounds very delicious! I have made the other bacon dish substituting the spinach with cabbage (the purple cabbage tastes better with that one!).


Umm I love winter, especially now that I can stay in and look at the view. And I will try the bacon dish with spinach and another with cabbage. They both sound so good. I think I will make a strata with the ingredients of the pudding. I'm not one to do the long steaming thing, but a bread strata with bacon, onion, eggs and maybe cheese sounds like something I would swoon over


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Dreamweaver that is so cute that gd automatically assumes you will have the dress ------- and the funny thing is ---- you will come up with it.  
Good luck with your new life - change keeps us young. 
It will be interesting to hear about your adventures.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Wonderful pictures. Cruising is such a fabulous way to travel. gorgeous surroundings, wonderful and opulent service and a good way to avoid all the distractions of the techie world. Looks like you had a fabulous time.


I meant to tell you, Dreamweaver, that your mother sounds like a very interesting and even exciting person. She is going to give you a completely new life - yes, very interesting. 

ANd I agree that a cruise is the very best vacation ever! I've never been on the QE 2, or QM 2 but I've been on some lesser cruis ships, on which I felt like a queen! UMM I'm going to start a Cruise fund for one more!!!!


----------



## grammatat (Jun 8, 2011)

Good evening Dave!
(here it's 7:20 pm in the great Pacific Northwest of the US)
Your receipts sound so delectable it's a good thing we already ate tonight or I'd be off to the market! Thanks for hosting this weekly get together. I really look forward to it each weekend.
Your reports of all your activities sound like a good time!

We had a lovely and unexpected visit from one of our lovely granddaughters and her little guy this afternoon - wonderful surprise and 6 month old Jorden is such a happy and snuggly baby!

Our supper tonight was simply baked sweet potatoes and some sausages - but it really tasted good.

I'm up to my ears in knitting projects for Christmas - I love it!

We celebrated Veteran's Day here in the USA today.

Have a wonderful week!
Tat



FireballDave said:


> Good Morning/Good Afternoon/Good Evening (delete as applicable)
> 
> It's 11:00p.m. GMT on Friday evening in London, it's noon on Saturday in New Zealand, morning in Australia, whilst in New York it's dinner-time and in Los Angeles, it's Teatime! This weekend the petrolhead action comes in the form of the Abu Dhabi _F1 Grand Prix_, it's 3:00a.m there!
> 
> ...


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

Good Evening all, 
Love the serving size for the Bacon Pudding Dave, so appropriate. 
Happy Veterans Days .. A Big Thank You to all who have served their country and who are presently serving .. wherever you may be. I attended a Veterans Day service at my daughter's school today, she is in the choir, what a beautiful tribute.

I made a fruit crisp for Glenn's lunches. His recipe I just modified it a little 

RASPBERRY BARS

2 cups bisquik mix 
1 cup Old Fashioned Oatmeal (quick oats)
3/4 cup packed light brown sugar
1/2 cup marg/butter softened
1 cup fruit preserves (your choice of fruit)

Heat oven to 400 (Gas mark 6)
Grease 9x9x2 pan
Mix oats, br sugar and bisquik mix, cut in butter until mixture is crumbly. 
Press 1/2 of mixture into pan, spread fruit evenly within 1/4in from the sides. top with remaining mixture.
Bake for 25-30 mins or till lightly brown

enjoy


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

scotslass said:


> Good Evening all,
> Love the serving size for the Bacon Pudding Dave, so appropriate.
> Happy Veterans Days .. A Big Thank You to all who have served their country and who are presently serving .. wherever you may be. I attended a Veterans Day service at my daughter's school today, she is in the choir, what a beautiful tribute.
> 
> ...


Everything is sounding too yummy this weekend. I love, love, love, bisquick mix drop biscuits. So easy, and adding cheese and garlic makes them Red Lobster biscuits. 
I've gaiined 3 lbs just reading this forum this week. 
ANNND. since I'm so mouthy, I know that with this second glass of wine I'm about to over-serve myself. 
Goodnight all, I'm going to close and watch LMN movies with Ms Izzy.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dave - could you explain more about your dried herb mixture - also parsley sauce - would you expain how you make this please.

thanks dave 

hope you are having fun this weekend - not sure how you do it - keep tabs of the racing circuit and dress up and have big fun at a huge bonfire. talk about multi-tasking.

sam


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Happy Veteran's Day to all the vets out there!

Just got back from a Holiday Bazaar. My girl friend and I had our annual bazaar it continues tomorrow. Had a good crowd today. Hope tomorrow is better being Saturday. Long day so I am tired. Willgo to bed early tonight.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Rasberry bars - yum yum. Maybe a little drizzled dark chocolate to take them right over the top!!!! Oh I so need to get this body moving so I can eat all the good things posted here every week-end.

BTW - I *did* come up with a large white on black cameo, a black long full skirt and a cutwork white blouse that had an 1800's feel with a brown jacket with velvet collar - very Chesterfield like. Hate to have such a pretty blouse become the victim of much fake blood and the trash heap but she was a pretty impressive Lizzie Borden...


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

Pammie1234 When my nephew Josh was in the Navy he was aboard that ship called the Carl Vinson. He was on board when the 9-11 attacks took place. He is home now & out of the Navy. We have an older gentleman here in Michigan who has been making bird houses to give to the families here in MI who have lost a loved one over seas during these past few years. On one side he paints All Gave Some & Some Gave All & on the other he paints the loved one's name, Rank, Branch of service, The date of death & where they were killed in action & then He gives it to the family So far he has made over 200 of them. I am still working on the dusty rose afghan that I am knitting on my knitting board. As you can see I changed my picture. This is my beautiful Miss Fang out on our deck. The picture was taken on Father's Day when my brother's girls were here. They were my former picture. In a few days I will put on the one of my cousin Jackies pug with her son Cory's pluger.


----------



## pug retirement (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi Dave and everyone. I know I'm a little late. but so what. The bacon pudding sounds absolutely fantastic for a cold night and I think the Northern Hemisphere will be making a few this winter if I'm not mistaken.

I'm sure you will be having a busy time in Sussex with the smugglers.

Enjoy yourself everyone and Dave. Pug.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I have very fond memories of Rye Dave. Mum and my sister came to visit while we were in London and we made a day trip to Rye. Loved the town and then it poured with rain- and this just added to the atmosphere! Would ahve loved to return but there is just so much to see in the UK.

Was listening to the cricket last night (not a game Australia can boast about) and they have Remembrance Day. But the Cancer council (or there equivelant) used the 11.11 on 11.11.11 as a time for people to stop for 1 minute and stand on one leg to draw attention the cancer. The time was put on the scoreboard and the crowd stood on one leg- described by the commentaors as storks.
As father Christmas has officially arrived in Adelaide the Christmas season has begun. We have an annual pageant and Father Christmas arrives at the end of the pageant. This wikipaedia link is actually pretty accurate- http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adelaide_Christmas_Pageant
As it is now the Christmas Season what better time than to post this Christmas Cake recipe? Make sure you check out the method!

Ingredients. 
1 cup water.
1 tsp baking powder
1 cup sugar
1 tsp salt
1 cup brown sugar
squeeze of lemon juice
4 large eggs
handful of assorted nuts
1 large bottle of brandy
2 cups of dried fruit.

Method.
Sample the brandy to check for quality.
Take a large bowl out of the cupboard, check the brandy.
To be sure brandy is of the highest quality pour one level cup and drink.
Repeat. Omit the 'bowl out of the cupboard' routine.
Turn on the electric mixerer. Beat one cup of butter in a large fluffy bowl.
Add one teaspoon of sugar. Beat again.
At this point it's best to make sure the brandy is shtill OK.
Test up another cup...just in case.
Turn on the mixerer.
Break 2 leggs and add to the bowl, have another go at chucking them into the bowl!
Mix on the turnerer.
If the fruit gets stuck in the beaterers, pry them loose with a drewscriver.
Sample the brandy for tonsisticity.
Next, sift two cups of salt or something.
Who cares...Check the brandy.
Now shift the lemon juice and strain your nuts. 
Add one table.
Add a spoon of sugar, or somefink.
Whatever you can find.
Greash the oven and light the tin.
Turn the cake in 360 degrees and try not to fall over.
Don't forget to beat off the turnerer.
Finally,throw the bowl through the window, finish the brandy.
Wind up the cat, throw out the clock and fall into bed.


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

thewren said:


> dave - could you explain more about your dried herb mixture - also parsley sauce - would you expain how you make this please.
> 
> thanks dave
> 
> ...


Hi Sam

I love parsley sause with corned beef. I make mine using a basic white sauce and adding to it. I start with diced onion which is sauted until it is almost carimilised, then add the parsley, flour and stir. Take off the heat and slowly add the milk. Return to the heat and stir until it has thickened.

LesleighAnne


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> SailorRae said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Dave....it's Veteran's day here in the USA. Since both my hubby and I are both retired from the US Navy it is a special day for us. He rode his motorcycle in a parade and I watched the grandbabies.....we did play a couple of games of Battleship, so that was fun. Enjoy your weekend everyone....and God bless our troops, past, present and future....Remember freedom isn't free!
> ...


In the UK we mark Armistice Day with two minutes silence across the country at 11:00a.m. everything stops in shops, offices. schools, factories etc., the Sunday nearest is Remembrance Sunday when we have the officicial service of wreath laying at The Cenotaph in London where The Queen, Ministers, representatives of the various faiths and the Commonwealth pay their respects and there is a march past by members of the military and civil defence forces, there are also services at War Memorials acoss the country and a further two-minutes silence.

I must admit to being a bit perplexed by people talking of having 'fun' on Veterans Day, our services are very solemn affairs, but our experiences in 1914-18 and 1939-45 were so devastating to the nation as a whole, they couldn't be anything else. In one single day of the Battle of the Somme, we lost as many men as all the dead in the entire Vietnam War, it really was grim.

All Bonfire celebrations include an act of Remembrance aty the town's War Memorial, the procession halts while the Last Post is played by a solitary bugler, the emblems of the forces are lighted in lance-work, prayers are read and there's two minutes silence throughout the town. The services are very touching with all the flares in the town square, not a dry eye anywhere.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

thewren said:


> dave - could you explain more about your dried herb mixture - also parsley sauce - would you expain how you make this please.
> 
> thanks dave
> 
> ...


Multi-tasking doesn't work, I've got to shoe-horn watching the Lord Mayor's Show in the City of London this morning, before whizzing down to the coast!

But no matter, it's all been scheduled; I'm a man, I can plan!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Mixed dried herbs are widely available in the UK. Basically, they're a mix of: thyme, marjoram, oregano, parsley, sage and basil. 

Parsley sauce is simply a good white sauce with masses of fresh parsley stirred in at the last minute, you can use dried parsley, stir it into the sauce about two minutes before the end of the cooking time. Excellent with all kinds of dishes.

Dave


----------



## mrsdroof (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi...am new to the Tea Party,...enjoy reading the posts. Thought I'd share 11/11 with you. As part of the Remembrance Day activities, thousands of poppies, one for each member of the armed services who gave their lives in the wars, were dropped over a school oval . The idea for this way of commemoration came from a student at the school and were dropped by helicopter.

It's a solemn occasion here.
Lest We Forget


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

mrsdroof said:


> Hi...am new to the Tea Party,...enjoy reading the posts. Thought I'd share 11/11 with you. As part of the Remembrance Day activities, thousands of poppies, one for each member of the armed services who gave their lives in the wars, were dropped over a school oval . The idea for this way of commemoration came from a student at the school and were dropped by helicopter.
> 
> It's a solemn occasion here.
> Lest We Forget


wondered what that school had done to get the poppies dropped over them.
Good that you've joined the Tea Party Judi.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Yes, Sir/Ma'm, the smell of bacon cooking always gets my salivary glands working, especially when you're camping, your neighbors are cooking it, and you forgot to bring some! And there's no store for miles!!


I agree. When we go for walks through the woods by our cabin we always manage to go through the camp grounds on the way back just to smell the campfires and the bacon. I love it.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Wow Dreamweaver, what a schedule. I hope things settle down after you get your Mother moved. I think that you deserve an evening of cocktails, knitting and hockey. Also hope everything goes well with your DH.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

SailorRae said:


> Hi Dave....it's Veteran's day here in the USA. Since both my hubby and I are both retired from the US Navy it is a special day for us. He rode his motorcycle in a parade and I watched the grandbabies.....we did play a couple of games of Battleship, so that was fun. Enjoy your weekend everyone....and God bless our troops, past, present and future....Remember freedom isn't free!


Loved the game Battleship with my children. I played it with my 6 yr old granddaughter. Her stradegy was to pile the ships one on top of the other with the smallest on the bottom.. I was dead in the water before I got a hit.
Speaking of the service my family goes back to before WWI, the Revolutionary War, Civil War and on up. My son is currently in the AirForce. My DIL graduated from the Airforce Academy. Yes, God Bless our troops.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Surprise, it worked! I'll probably forget how I did it by tomorrow.
> 
> That's Governor's Island in the foreground of the Statue of Liberty photo.
> 
> Hope you enjoy!


Beautiful pictures. Sounds like a wonderful trip.


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

Welcome mrsdroof!

Dave---That warm bacon salad sounds yummy---going to give it a try.
it has inspired me to post the Bacon jam recipe we made last year for Christmas.

A solemn day today---remembering all those who gave their lives for our freedom. Our Veterans deserve so much more.

Dandylion---so glad Izzy has settled in and is ruling the house!

Sam---How did you like the slipper pattern?

Dreamweaver---I hope you can de-stress now, sounds like a very hectic schedule you've been on. Will your Mum being closer be a help or a hinder? I know it can go both ways :O).

Time to make the coffee.....


Bacon Jam
Adapted from Not Quite Nigella
Ingredients
1 pound good quality smoked bacon
1 large onion, thinly sliced
5 cloves of garlic, minced
3 tablespoons brown sugar
2 tablespoons Sriracha
1 cup coffee
1/4 cup apple cider vinegar
1/4 cup maple syrup
fresh cracked black pepper
1/4 teaspoon smoked Spanish paprika
1 tablespoon red wine vinegar
Directions
In a large, heavy pot cook the bacon in batches over medium high heat until it's lightly browned and just starting to crisp. Set aside to cool.
Add the onion and garlic and cook over medium heat until soft and translucent, 10-12 minutes.
While the onion cooks, slice the bacon into 1-inch strips.
Return the bacon to the pan and add the brown sugar, coffee, apple cider vinegar, and maple syrup. Bring to a boil and reduce to a simmer.
Simmer over low heat stirring every now and then to prevent sticking for 3-4 hours until you can no longer tell the onion from the bacon and it has a thick, jam-like consistency and deep rich brown color.
Let cool for 20 minutes than transfer to a food processor. Pulse for several seconds to finely chop and blend the jam.
Return to the pot. Cover and place in the refrigerator overnight.
Remove the pot from the fridge and place on the stove. With a spoon, scoop the majority of the fat from the top of the jam. Turn the heat to low. Add the black pepper to taste, smoked paprika, and red wine vinegar. If you desire more heat, add another squirt of Sriracha. Cook for 45 minutes until almost all the liquid is evaporated.
Let cool and place in a glass jar. Enjoy!
Makes two 4-ounce jars of jam.


----------



## maidinkent (Jul 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver - what a busy time for you, important for you to stop every now and again to take a breath and recharge your batteries!!!

As far as Rememberance Sunday is concerned, we're having a combined service (Church of England and Baptist) starting at 10.50 tomorrow, with 2 minutes silence at 11.00am. I will be wearing my Dad's medals that he won during the last war. He was a navigator flying in bomber command (Lancasters) and flew 49 raids without a break. On one sortie, his was the only aircraft to return. Will also be remembering my Mum's family as her Mother, brother and step father were killed by a landmine along with 16 Canadian soldiers while waiting for a bus. Sad times........


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Good morning. It's almost 7:00 in Maryland. Yesterday morning I was watching BBC America newscast. They were showing the Rememberance Day observances from various parts of the UK. I was so impressed with the respect shown the memories of the fallen military personnel. They showed an elementary school where the children, probably aged about 6 or 7. They sat silent for the duration of the time, even though they probably did not quite understand the meaning of what they were doing. And from the outdoors pictures, it appeared that even the traffic stopped.
Last Sunday, my town had a Veterans'Day parade which lasted about 2 hours. It was well attended, and it was stirring to see the WWII veterans participating. Although they were not able to march, they rode in convertibles and looked very proud in their uniforms. 
Regretfully, so many look on this day as simply a day off from work, shopping, and automobile sales. No thoughts of the true meaning.
OK, this fuddy-duddy is now off her soapbox. Thanks for bearing with me.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

God bless you! It is 4:30 am in Southern California and you are making me hungry...I am on my way to a Weight Watcher's Meeting and Oh! the hunger pangs.


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi everyone! Well, over here in southern Ontario, Canada, I just wrapped up a week of Remembrance Day activities, selling poppies, providing lunch after the Remembrance Day service at the cenotaph and a lovely dinner last night at the Legion honouring the local veterans.I drove home in a snow squall. Our first of the season and there's snow on the ground this morning, but it is a lovely sunny Saturday and I am going to curl up with a good whodunit.


----------



## anneevamod (Apr 16, 2011)

Hello all. The recipes sound wonderful!! I will have to make them when we return to our little 'cabin' in Maine. Presently in Quebec and loving it. Dreamweaver...hang in there. You have a lot on your plate and I know you will be able to accomplish it all but please don't forget to take care of yourself too!!!! Happy Veterans day to all our Vets.
Dave, thank you for hosting, yet again. Look forward to these postings and enjoy them.


----------



## SailorRae (Feb 7, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > SailorRae said:
> ...


I was referring to "fun" as playing a game with my grand children. Believe me....we also honor our service members. Veteran's day is just that...to honor those that served our country in both war time and peace. We do the "solemn affairs" as well....but we also have parades. I gave my country 20 years of my life...my hubby did 30. We don't take those that gave some, nor those that gave all for granted...we honor them all.


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

Good morning fellow KPers. It is 5:50 am here in raining So. Cal. I'm having my first cuppa joe and waiting for my niece to pick me up. My sister is in hospital waiting to be transferred to hospital in L.A. for an angiogram. Then the mds will make a determination of what needs to be done for her chest pain and shortness of breath. So we will be there for her. Much better than when my late DH went for a biopsy and died. I was alone. This won't be a fun day for me. Say a prayer please.


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Good Morning/Good Afternoon/Good Evening (delete as applicable)
> 
> It's 11:00p.m. GMT on Friday evening in London, it's noon on Saturday in New Zealand, morning in Australia, whilst in New York it's dinner-time and in Los Angeles, it's Teatime! This weekend the petrolhead action comes in the form of the Abu Dhabi _F1 Grand Prix_, it's 3:00a.m there!
> 
> ...


Oh Dave, I think you just made my husband very happy. To quote my grandpa, "He'd eat a bale of hay if you put bacon drippings on it."


----------



## weaver1510 (Oct 2, 2011)

Wow!!!!Bacon and bonfires, could things get much better.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

5mmdpns...did you cook the cabbage or shred it raw? I'd like to try this. The spinach sounds great, but DH can't eat spinach (Vit. K issues) so I like the idea of this alternative. Plus, I have a head of purple cabbage sitting on my counter beggin for attention!
Carol (IL)


----------



## grammatat (Jun 8, 2011)

Will sure be praying for you and yours. Tat

quote=Dori Sage]Good morning fellow KPers. It is 5:50 am here in raining So. Cal. I'm having my first cuppa joe and waiting for my niece to pick me up. My sister is in hospital waiting to be transferred to hospital in L.A. for an angiogram. Then the mds will make a determination of what needs to be done for her chest pain and shortness of breath. So we will be there for her. Much better than when my late DH went for a biopsy and died. I was alone. This won't be a fun day for me. Say a prayer please.[/quote]


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> 5mmdpns...did you cook the cabbage or shred it raw? I'd like to try this. The spinach sounds great, but DH can't eat spinach (Vit. K issues) so I like the idea of this alternative. Plus, I have a head of purple cabbage sitting on my counter beggin for attention!
> Carol (IL)


I shredd it then toss it in. If you like it softer and not quite crispish, then blanch it first or cook it while the potatoes are cooking, then toss it in!! The crunch of the cabbage gives it a nice texture too. (If you like, and are using green cabbage, then you can toss it into the pot with the potatoes. If you put the red cabbage in with the potatoes, then the potatoes turn a pink color!) It really is very good!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

It's 8:37 AM here in southern WI...the sun is shinning, leaves are fairly well gone, but it is still a pretty day. Warmth is supposed to return for a little bit today and tomorrow, then generally cooler temps arriving with winter. Appropriate for the season.

In cardiac rehab yesterday we all stopped our machines at 11:11 for a moment of silence. nice. I like reading about all the different ways people have of honoring those who have sacrificed for our freedoms. Let us not forget and let us not be frivolous about those freedoms. So many this day do not have them. Protect them vigorously!

We plan a quiet day of college football (US kind) today. College soccer should be winding down about now, too. Tomorrow we are going to a fundraiser for Books for Women in Prison. It's new to me, but sounds interesting. We'll let you know how it goes.

I've finished 8 dishcloths and 8 napkin rings for Christmas gifts. Any chance of a Christmas themed napkin ring pattern from anyone? I like the speediness of napkin rings and dish cloths. I'm still struggling with my DIL's lap blanket...but I need to get back to it. Her birthday is l-o-n-g past and Christmas is fast approaching!

Peaceful weekend to all, good eats & good company, & happy needles!
Carol (IL)


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

darowil said:


> I have very fond memories of Rye Dave. Mum and my sister came to visit while we were in London and we made a day trip to Rye. Loved the town and then it poured with rain- and this just added to the atmosphere! Would ahve loved to return but there is just so much to see in the UK.
> 
> Was listening to the cricket last night (not a game Australia can boast about) and they have Remembrance Day. But the Cancer council (or there equivelant) used the 11.11 on 11.11.11 as a time for people to stop for 1 minute and stand on one leg to draw attention the cancer. The time was put on the scoreboard and the crowd stood on one leg- described by the commentaors as storks.
> As father Christmas has officially arrived in Adelaide the Christmas season has begun. We have an annual pageant and Father Christmas arrives at the end of the pageant. This wikipaedia link is actually pretty accurate- http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adelaide_Christmas_Pageant
> ...


I've made that recipe a time or two!


----------



## Priscilla Owen (Oct 14, 2011)

wow Dreamweaver, you are an inspiration. I hope it ALL works for you and that life will be relatively painfree in all the new changes...


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

GEORGE WASHINGTONS EGG NOG

Concoct early

1 quart whipping cream
1 quart cream
1 dozen tablespoons granulated sugar
1/4 pint sherry
1/4 pint rum
1 pint brandy
1/2 pint rye whiskey
1 dozen eggs
nutmeg to taste

Mix all ingredients together.
Store in a cool place.
Sample often to ensure it progresses properly.

Please let me know if you have ever heard of this particular recipe.
It has been handed down, down, down for many generations in my family.

Should you make it, I hope you surely enjoy it.
We think it's excellent!


----------



## Priscilla Owen (Oct 14, 2011)

O my goodness, how positively yummy, bacon pudding, yeppers, it sounds like my new best favourite. Thank you so much for sharing. As to Rye, we visited there this past summer with my Mummy in tow, we had fun. It reminds me of the old song..."Should a body meet a body coming through the Rye, if a body meets a body need a body die?" Can't remember anymore, and the remembered bit is probably wildly inaccurate...lol


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Thanks, 5mmpns..I'm going to try this soon.

Dorisage..out thoughts & prayers are with you and your sister. I had a similar event this summer. One stent put in. I didn't feel a thing. Tell your sister she is going to feel SOOOOOOOOO much better!
Rehab is great too.....everyone is so jolly. A positive vibe all 'round. Everyone is so supportive. You become like a new family. I've enve got my DH coming to the sessions!

Carol (IL)


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

Dori Sage said:


> Good morning fellow KPers. It is 5:50 am here in raining So. Cal. I'm having my first cuppa joe and waiting for my niece to pick me up. My sister is in hospital waiting to be transferred to hospital in L.A. for an angiogram. Then the mds will make a determination of what needs to be done for her chest pain and shortness of breath. So we will be there for her. Much better than when my late DH went for a biopsy and died. I was alone. This won't be a fun day for me. Say a prayer please.


Oh, Dori, I will pray for you. I know several people who had very successful procedures. All the best-- I know it will be a nailbiter of a day and has brought back sad memories of your husband.
We're there with you! Keep us posted!


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

DollieD said:


> GEORGE WASHINGTONS EGG NOG
> 
> Concoct early
> 
> ...


My husband doesn't like eggs. Do you think it will taste ok if I just leave them out? ( tee hee--hiccup"


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks dave - hope you are injoying the day.

what was the lord mayor doing that you wanted to watch?

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lesleighanne - thanks for the recipe - i rarely have fresh parsley so i'll no doubt use dried. sounds like maybe it would be good on baked potatoes also.

sam


----------



## emily hayes (May 15, 2011)

Hi Dave. Just wanted to let you know I tried the sausage/potato/apple bake recipe you gave us a couple of weeks or so ago and it was absolutely delicious. My husband is kind of a fussy eater and I dont particularly love sausages but cooked this way was much enjoyed by us. Thank you so much for the recipe and I look forward to trying more of yours.


----------



## Paulaff (Mar 9, 2011)

I've just come online for the first time in a wk. Been up since 5am & finished reading a rather depressing novel, so I'm enjoying all your comments 

Speaking of the 'holidays', I remember Veteran's day being called Armistice day when I was a child (a few yrs ago). But my understanding is that Veteran's day is for the living soldiers who went to war, & Memorial day (perhaps = to Remembrance day?), which is the end of May here in the states, is for those who died in a war.

I'd like to try your salad Dave, but I don't eat meat so I'll substitute with my 'faux' Canadian bacon. Thanks also for the Raspberry bar recipe which I'll also try soon.

Since my leg is still in a cast & today's my birthday, I plan to 'play' with online games, a jigsaw puzzle I started last wk, & maybe a movie while I knit!


----------



## Paulaff (Mar 9, 2011)

Finished reading a few more comments--my prayers are with those of you in need this wk, & the Christmas Cake recipe was hilarious! Thanks so much for all your input everyone.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

kerryn said:


> Welcome mrsdroof!
> 
> Sam---How did you like the slipper pattern?
> 
> ...


----------



## Priscilla Owen (Oct 14, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY....


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > Dave, I just downloaded the pictures I took on the QM2 and London. But now I have to figure out how to post a couple. I could do it easily with my old computer and old camera. Now I'm stuck!
> ...


I think Win98 is still my favorite. Some recent developments were really bad news for me.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dollied -

love the egg nog receipt - thanks for sharing it.

sam


----------



## sheilae (Jan 29, 2011)

Headed into a busy weekend. Our church's annual Lutefisk dinner is this evening. DH and I both work prepping and cooking food for it for 2 weeks prior. Both are working tonight. Fun, but lots of hard work and will be glad when we're done tonight. DGD has a diving meet today which is the qualifier for state - want to be there so much. Will be texting with my DD all day keeping up with what's happening. Knitting has suffered. Will feel good to sit down and knit while watching football tomorrow. Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

gramatat - sending you and yours warm thoughts and positive energy. be sure and take your knitting with you - it helps to calm me down. be sure and let us know how it all turns out.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

paulaff - 

happy birthday to you
happy birthday to you
happy birthday dear paulaff
happy birthday to you!!!!

AND MANY MORE!!!!!


sam


----------



## MuffinsMom (Nov 12, 2011)

It's Saturday in Indiana, have to work for part of the day but dreaming of the scarf I am going to finish tonight. I love the tea party, and love reading all the great recipes.


----------



## TinaOR (May 22, 2011)

Fireball Dave, et al ... thank you so much for an interesting read. I spend much too much time on KP when I should actually be doing other stuff, including my knitting! This Tea Party is bringing up lots of happy memories. I, too, know Rye, as I was originally from Hastings in East Sussex, just along the coast. I enjoyed Battle Bonfires in the past,(I guess the same style-ish as Rye) the smell of the smoke, the throng of the crowd, feeling the beating of the drums in your chest as the parade came past, a little fear as a few bangers were thrown into the crowd by rowdy revellers!! Oh happy times.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> paulaff -
> 
> happy birthday to you
> happy birthday to you
> ...


Singing this for you too, Paulaff. I have a mini schnauzer too but her ears are not cropped and she is all silver with black accents. She is an excellent browser of my yarn basket!! haha


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday to all celebrating this week and blessings to those who are facing challenges...sending good thoughts for all!

I'm a bit late getting here this week, as I had a headache yesterday and couldn't really look at the screen; thank goodness it's better today, since I have to sit in front of the computer for work most of the day.

Sam--trust the pattern. I was confused at first, too, but once I'd knitted one up, I discovered it is a very clever shaping technique in the slipper. By the way, how is Hickory doing with her ear?

This week I finished a couple more pairs of slippers and got my DD's fingerless gloves (with the skull motif) done except for weaving in the ends; I made another skull beanie, too. Looking at my Christmas list, I'm making progress, but my pre-Thanksgiving list is being neglected (why clean the oven when I can be knitting?!). Heh.

I did my pre-winter indoor gardening yesterday as well and got a cactus spine in my finger, which is (of course) right in a place bad for typing, but that's okay. I still love my cacti! Today I'm hoping to finish up a couple of other things and work on the shawl a bit more. I'm going very slowly with that one so I don't mess up again! 

Now I'm off for another cup of coffee and a few more stitches before I go to work.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Darowil
That'sh my short of cooking - musht get the brandy right....


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> Loved the game Battleship with my children. I played it with my 6 yr old granddaughter. Her stradegy was to pile the ships one on top of the other with the smallest on the bottom.. I was dead in the water before I got a hit...


Interesting strategy! :lol: Not sure about how well it conforms to the rules of the game, but effective at any rate. :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

After being first to the Tea Party last week I am very late this week. I thought my son and his future wife were coming to stay the night. Our guest room had become cluttered with my stash, and completed items for our expected grandchild. I got up early, stripped the bed, and got everything into the wash. Then moved what I could into the wardrobes, then hoovered and dusted. Remade the bed. Cleaned the bathrooms, and kitchen. Tidied the rest of the house. Went shopping for food. Then my beloved son rang and said "we won't stay the night, we'll come for a takeaway pizza". Actually I don;t mind. I've got all this cleaning and tidying done, which wouldn't have been done otherwise. Sometimes I need a kick up the backside to get motivated!


----------



## Jilze (Oct 29, 2011)

So this is the third weekend that KP has helped me with my meal choices! My husband loves the new delicacies. Potatoes, bacon and spinach! Sounds absolutely delicious, once again! Thanks, Dave!


----------



## Paulaff (Mar 9, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > paulaff -
> ...


Thank you ALL for birthday wishes!! It's made me smile with warm fuzzies : )

My wonderful puppy, Isaac, has not been with us for nearly 2 yrs now. He was suffering from Cushing's Syndrome for a few yrs before. Alas, my husband doesn't really want another dog, but I've been very sad about this & can't imagine my life without a dog...hence the picture so he's still with me.

Paula


----------



## Paulaff (Mar 9, 2011)

Some of you were mentioning the new Windows 7. I just got a Mac a few mos ago, so I'm not only learning Windows 7, but also a Mac, which is my first, after several pcs through the yrs.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Paulaff said:


> Some of you were mentioning the new Windows 7. I just got a Mac a few mos ago, so I'm not only learning Windows 7, but also a Mac, which is my first, after several pcs through the yrs.


I have the Windows 7. Love it!!!

So sorry about Issac. I truly believe our pets are given to us from above and are ours to enjoy and love for a time. Only your heart knows if another one is in your future. Bless you. Of course, your hubby cant say no if a pet is given to you, can he??


----------



## BSG (Sep 12, 2011)

*Bacon Pudding*
_Serves: 2 normal humans or one teenager_

*Ingredients:*
1 breakfast cup (by volume) of fresh breadcrumbs
4 rashers unsmoked streaky bacon, snipped
1/2 onion, finely chopped
1 clove garlic, finely chopped
1 tsp dried mixed herbs
1 large egg, lightly beaten
1/2 oz (15g) butter
Freshly ground black pepper
2 tbs (30ml) milk

*Method:*
Combine all the ingredients and turn into a lightly-greased half-pint pudding basin and cover closely with foil.

Steam for 1 1/2 to two hours on the hob, or place on a trivet in a slow cooker with boiling water two-thirds of the way up the side of the basin and cook on low for 6-8 hours.

Serve smothered in lashings of parsley sauce with new potatoes and green beans.[/quote]

"Sorta" sounds like stuffing for turkey


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

Can just picture Dave & the Lad scampering about fiercely at the Bonfire event! GReat fun!

Jynx, so glad that you are alive & kicking. But how? It's a wonder that you can still wiggle! Glad you have knitting & alcohol. Fish hat, anyone?


----------



## maggieme (Jul 25, 2011)

It's cool and rainy here today. I have a miserable cold and just want to sleep!
I wanted to share with you that I have 3 Christmas Cactus in full bloom right now...I fertilised them and I think they got confused...not Christmas YET!
I haven't worked on my purple socks or black/white hat for a few days as I'm trying to complete 5 Queen-sized Quilts for Christmas for my Adult children. Margaret


----------



## maidinkent (Jul 17, 2011)

Paulaff said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


Paula - happy birthday x
Thinking about the loss of your dog, have you heard of "rainbow bridge"? - hear is a link
http://www.petloss.com/rainbowbridge.htm thinking about you x


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Dandylion, you made me so jealous when you adopted Ms. Izzy that I started searching online for adoptable cats at our animal shelter. We haven't had a cat since August of last year when Frisky was put to sleep due to cancer. He was 15 years old and we had had him since he was 3 months old.
> 
> Well, I found one that appealed to me. His name is Dorito, he's 6 months old, and he's a "tuxedo" cat. Black face with white whiskers. I've always liked that combination. I called the shelter this afternoon and he is still available. The man I spoke to said they let him hang around their admin office so he must be a favorite. We'll go down tomorrow and check him out. If we take to him, then we'll fill out the papers. Can you believe they charge $120.00 for a cat under 8 years of age?
> 
> A house just is not a home without a pet! And I've missed having one.


Well, I am excited about Dorito, the Tuxedo cat, & looking forward to reading & seeing more of him. The Izzy Bell saga continues--beautiful, sweet cat! My cream point Himalayan, Theodore, is sitting here on my desk grooming himself & being sweet, as usual. He is great big, with ice blue eyes & a big round head with a mane.

Certainly looking forward to DorisT's pix from her trip over the pond!

& Fireball Dave's Warm Potato, Bacon, & Spinach Salad is calling my name. Now if I can find the energy to fix it!


----------



## Paulaff (Mar 9, 2011)

maidinkent said:


> Paulaff said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


Thanks for the link. I'd been there before when a friend sent it to me, but it was good (although made me tear up) to read it again. I have to hope that I see that bridge when the time comes. When love for a pet or person is so great I think there is always a link. : )


----------



## olive from idaho (Jul 2, 2011)

good morning,we woke up to our first morning of snow on the ground.the family went to a friends house for dinner last night.we ate indian fry bread tacos had her pumpkin log for desert.we saw her daughter drop off her baby at grandmas house.we brought sons dog over there so he could see her.he is renting a house next week so she is leaving us.my boston is so mad at her right now.the sons dog goes out for rides so he can see her,now she learned how to get on our bed and growled at my dog and will not let her on our bed.


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

SailorRae said:


> Hi Dave....it's Veteran's day here in the USA. Since both my hubby and I are both retired from the US Navy it is a special day for us. He rode his motorcycle in a parade and I watched the grandbabies.....we did play a couple of games of Battleship, so that was fun. Enjoy your weekend everyone....and God bless our troops, past, present and future....Remember freedom isn't free!


Hope you are having a nice Veteran's Day week-end!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Sam--trust the pattern. I was confused at first, too, but once I'd knitted one up, I discovered it is a very clever shaping technique in the slipper. By the way, how is Hickory doing with her ear?
> 
> sorlenna - i took hickory to the vet - for three hundred plus they would operate - lance it and do whatever they do to keep it from coming back. that i would need to save a little.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Doris, I hope it works out for you as well as it did for me. A tuxedo cat sounds so handsome maybe Ms Izzy should meet him.
> by the way, I think I know why Izzy was a stray. She broke into my CLOSED office door and vandalized my wireless mouse, Wed. night, BUT, I think she has learned her lesson about breaking OUT of doors. When I went to the door to put out the trash, she was "heeling", but when I opened the patio door she took off like a bolt of lightning for her favorite hiding place.
> 
> She acts like a reincarnation of first and only (ha ha) Sophie, and seems like she has always owned the place. If I had talked to you Wed. I would have said that she was well mannered and bonding surprisingly well.
> ...


Good Izzy Bell story!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i am not adverse to the operation - i coud afford it - but if i can keep hickory from that trauma i would be happy. at her age she doesn't need that.
> 
> so i will try a few things - the blister itself will not hurt her - i don't even think it bothers her. wish they could speak when something like this happens.
> 
> ...


It would be nice if they could tell us! I totally understand not wanting to put her through any trauma. My daughter's dog has been diagnosed with allergies (!) and he's had a tough summer. I know they have to do a lot of different things to keep him comfortable, but when they're family, what else can we do? 

I've finished one slipper to the next pair; I think that will be all I do with that pattern once they're done, but it's been fun and something I don't have to concentrate too much on (so I can work on them while watching TV). I need to get some pictures of the latest things and update my November projects thread. I'll try and do that later today.


----------



## anneevamod (Apr 16, 2011)

Paulaff said:


> I've just come online for the first time in a wk. Been up since 5am & finished reading a rather depressing novel, so I'm enjoying all your comments
> 
> Speaking of the 'holidays', I remember Veteran's day being called Armistice day when I was a child (a few yrs ago). But my understanding is that Veteran's day is for the living soldiers who went to war, & Memorial day (perhaps = to Remembrance day?), which is the end of May here in the states, is for those who died in a war.
> 
> ...


HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!


----------



## anneevamod (Apr 16, 2011)

Paulaff said:


> I've just come online for the first time in a wk. Been up since 5am & finished reading a rather depressing novel, so I'm enjoying all your comments
> 
> Speaking of the 'holidays', I remember Veteran's day being called Armistice day when I was a child (a few yrs ago). But my understanding is that Veteran's day is for the living soldiers who went to war, & Memorial day (perhaps = to Remembrance day?), which is the end of May here in the states, is for those who died in a war.
> 
> ...


HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!


----------



## anneevamod (Apr 16, 2011)

maggieme said:


> It's cool and rainy here today. I have a miserable cold and just want to sleep!
> I wanted to share with you that I have 3 Christmas Cactus in full bloom right now...I fertilised them and I think they got confused...not Christmas YET!
> I haven't worked on my purple socks or black/white hat for a few days as I'm trying to complete 5 Queen-sized Quilts for Christmas for my Adult children. Margaret


Feel better soon!!


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

mrsdroof said:


> Hi...am new to the Tea Party,...enjoy reading the posts. Thought I'd share 11/11 with you. As part of the Remembrance Day activities, thousands of poppies, one for each member of the armed services who gave their lives in the wars, were dropped over a school oval . The idea for this way of commemoration came from a student at the school and were dropped by helicopter.
> 
> It's a solemn occasion here.
> Lest We Forget


Hi mrsdroof

Yes it is solemn. But to read your story of how the school children wanted to commemorate Rememberance Day .............. i'm not sure how to express this. It makes me feel ................

OK I think I have the story that will tell how I feel. A few years back, in Australia, there was a group who wanted to stop all the ANZAC Day parades because it did nothing but glorify war. That group was stopped themselves and we have not heard from them again. ANZAC Day and Rememberance Day are both days of honouring something very precious from something senseless.

LesleighAnne


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Rasberry bars - yum yum. Maybe a little drizzled dark chocolate to take them right over the top!!!! Oh I so need to get this body moving so I can eat all the good things posted here every week-end.
> 
> BTW - I *did* come up with a large white on black cameo, a black long full skirt and a cutwork white blouse that had an 1800's feel with a brown jacket with velvet collar - very Chesterfield like. Hate to have such a pretty blouse become the victim of much fake blood and the trash heap but she was a pretty impressive Lizzie Borden...


Nice costuming for the GD, Jynx!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i thought with all the lunch and dinner receips maybe we needed something for breakfast or just to snack on. i offer the following:

baked oatmeal

1/2 cup oil (or applesauce)
2 eggs beaten
2/3 cup sugar
3 cups quick or old fashioned rolled oats
2t baking powder
1 t salt (or none as you please)
dried fruit/fresh fruit

mix oil (applesauce), eggs, and sugar until well blended. 

add remaining ingredients and mix well

pour into glass baking dish - 350 degrees - 1 hour

i did not give any amount for the dried/fresh fruit - for myself i always used dried fruit (cosco has such hugs wonderful bags of all kinds of dried fruit) - i tended to overkill (as i am wont to do in most things) but think it adds to the dish. i think fresh fruit would work as well. you be the judge for your own.

you can eat it as soon as it comes out of the oven with milk or plain - or you can let it cool and eat it cool with milk or eat it as a granola. it makes a great snack.

enjoy

sam


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> 5mmdpns...did you cook the cabbage or shred it raw? I'd like to try this. The spinach sounds great, but DH can't eat spinach (Vit. K issues) so I like the idea of this alternative. Plus, I have a head of purple cabbage sitting on my counter beggin for attention!
> Carol (IL)


Hi cmaliza

Purple cabbage??? I'm wondering if that is what we call red cabbage. If not I am sure it can still be used in this recipe.

Sweet & Sour Red Cabbage

1 medium sized red cabbage
60 gm butter
1 teaspn flour
1/2 teaspn ground allspice
4 Tblspns malt vinegar
2 teaspns Worcestershire sauce
1 small onion, chopped
1 & 1/2 Tblespns raw sugar
1 teaspn salt

Put cabbage, flour, allspice, onion, sugar and salt in pot. Toss to mix. Add butter, vinegar and sauce. Cover and cook on low heat, shaking now and then until cooked.

I sometimes add diced speck.

I have precooked this and taken it to bar-b-ques. I take it in a covered pot and sit it on the edge of the bar-b-que to gently reheat as everything else is cooking.

Enjoy
LesleighAnne


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Needleme, I really don't know. We have some in the family who don't do milk, but always have a cuppa this!


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Paulaff, what a precious Schnauser.
I walked into a shop yesterday, and three dogs came running up to me. Two, whose breed I can't spell (shui zhu) and a liver colored 10 month old schnauser, who would have come home with me.
It was love at first sight!


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

thewren said:


> dollied -
> 
> love the egg nog receipt - thanks for sharing it.
> 
> sam


You are welcome, Sam. I hope you can try it!


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Thanks, 5mmpns..I'm going to try this soon.
> 
> Dorisage..out thoughts & prayers are with you and your sister. I had a similar event this summer. One stent put in. I didn't feel a thing. Tell your sister she is going to feel SOOOOOOOOO much better!
> Rehab is great too.....everyone is so jolly. A positive vibe all 'round. Everyone is so supportive. You become like a new family. I've enve got my DH coming to the sessions!
> ...


You are so right. I have known so many people who do not want to even try the rehab. But they should. Everybody is so supportive and it is somewhere that you can talk about what you have been through and are still going through. Compare experiences and even tell politically incorrect jokes.

My DH has been going for 17 years and is their Santa every Christmas. It is such a joy to watch all these seniors (some in their 80's) line up to have their photo taken getting a present while sitting on Santa's knee.

Thinking of it is making me smile now.
LesleighAnne


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Paulaff said:


> maidinkent said:
> 
> 
> > Paulaff said:
> ...


Happy, happy birthday, may all your dreams come true!
Happy happy birthday, from all of us to you.
May you have happy birthdays, now and your whole life through,
happy, happy birthday to you, and you, and you!


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you all for your prayers and good wishes. It is now 1:00 p.m. and I am home from hospital. Sister is still waiting for the procedure. They keep getting emergency surgeries and she is 2nd after all the emergencies. In a way it is a good thing because she realizes that she is not in immediate danger or they would have taken her already. So she has calmed down tremendously which helps w/her blood pressure. They won't know anything until maybe 5 or 6 p.m. here. All that being said, it was good that I was w/ my BIL so he was able to be calm.

I'll post when I know anything and again I can't even express how deeply I appreciate all the good wishes and prayers. You guys are the BEST.


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> i thought with all the lunch and dinner receips maybe we needed something for breakfast or just to snack on. i offer the following:
> 
> baked oatmeal
> 
> ...


Sam, this sounds so good! All natural and healthy and delicious! Thank you!


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

emily hayes said:


> Hi Dave. Just wanted to let you know I tried the sausage/potato/apple bake recipe you gave us a couple of weeks or so ago and it was absolutely delicious. My husband is kind of a fussy eater and I dont particularly love sausages but cooked this way was much enjoyed by us. Thank you so much for the recipe and I look forward to trying more of yours.


I tried it too this week. My DH and I both loved it. thanks for the recipe and all your recipes.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks for the receipt, Sam...that does sound delicious--love oatmeal and fruit (now I want to go to Costco, ha ha). I may whip that up while supper's cooking. I haven't decided what to make for supper yet, though I know part of it will be chicken. DD and I have decided to assemble some pasta angels for our Christmas event and let the kids decorate/paint them; last year we had 150+ kids, so we'll be doing a few a day until the event. I'm so glad she volunteers to help.


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

Wasn't able to attend the Tea Party much last weekend and this weekend is also pretty jammed, but I wanted to post this recipe, which is given on NPR every year before Thanksgiving by Susan Stamberg (many of you may already have it). Joe and I are going to some friends' annual pre-Thanksgiving smoked turkey dinner tonight, so I'll take this along.

Mama Stamberg's Cranberry Relish

2 c. whole raw cranberries
1 small onion, roughly chopped
3/4 c. sour cream
1/2 c. sugar
2 T. horseradish from a jar

Grind raw berries and onions together. Add everything else and mix. Put in a plastic container and freeze. Early Thanksgiving morning, move it from the freezer to the refrigerator to thaw. (It should still have some icy slivers.) Makes 1 1/2 pints.

It's really good on turkey sandwiches the day after Thanksgiving and on roast beef.

Actually, I just throw everything in the food processor.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

LesleighAnne said:


> cmaliza said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns...did you cook the cabbage or shred it raw? I'd like to try this. The spinach sounds great, but DH can't eat spinach (Vit. K issues) so I like the idea of this alternative. Plus, I have a head of purple cabbage sitting on my counter beggin for attention!
> ...


Red cabbage is the same as purple cabbage. My sister makes this recipe and it is really delicious!!! Only one new thing to me for this dish is the addition of the worcestershire. Thanks for the reminder to make this. I think I will practice this one and make it for New Years supper!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Well, it looks like we won't be taking Dorito home after all. The reason he has been kept in the admin office at the shelter is because he has a lot of fears, of other cats, of sudden noises, sudden movements, etc. He took to us, but I'm wondering what would happen if we had to board him at some time in the future. I found another tuxedo cat that I fell in love with, but unfortunately he was spoken for. 

So, we sorta "settled" for a tortie named Andrina. She's about 4 months old, extremely active and playful and was in a cage with two other kittens, having an occasional battle with one of them. I've never had a tortie, but understand they have an interesting personality. Does anyone have experiences with torties?

We go back to the shelter tomorrow for our consultation.


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

Totally unrelated to anything anyone's been talking about here, but has anyone else seen the new movie "Anonymous," about Shakespeare's works having actually been written by the Edward DeVere, the Earl of Oxford? The Oxfordian theory is bunk, and the film plays pretty fast and loose with history - the critics in the States pretty much trashed it for that - but Joe and I (both English teachers) went yesterday and thoroughly enjoyed it for the gorgeous and sordid fiction it is. 

Dave, I so enjoy the history you share with us and wondered if you had any thoughts on it?


----------



## Paulaff (Mar 9, 2011)

DollieD said:


> Paulaff, what a precious Schnauser.
> I walked into a shop yesterday, and three dogs came running up to me. Two, whose breed I can't spell (shui zhu) and a liver colored 10 month old schnauser, who would have come home with me.
> It was love at first sight!


He was my second mini Schnauser & they are wonderful dogs. My first dog was a mini Poodle & he, too, was wonderful. Was the shop a pet store? I don't dare walk into one because I want to take them all home!!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

DorisT, we had a tortie once and I know some of my friends have torties. If there is a "lapdog" cat, the tortie is it! Have fun with her and dont forget to tell Santa of the new resident at your house. She needs a stocking of cat treats and toys!! Enjoy her.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Dora sage,praying for your sister! Hi Dave and the rest of the Tea Party gang. Hope everyone is doing well. I've been working on tw cowboy vests will start hats. will decorate the wedding gown for Barbie hopefully this weekend. I have a list of hats. DH wants a Chullo he thinks the kids he will teach for ( Intellectually challenged ) will love it. I'm looking for skull and crossbones full gloves pattern found the cap. Plus tons of other knitted projects. I better go for now. Take care chat later.


----------



## phylled1 (Jun 19, 2011)

Dave, do you know you can get Purple Poppies to wear to remember the animals in all the Wars a local vet has been selling them i read it in the local paper but it was to late to get one i will look out for them next year


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

Dori Sage said:


> Thank you all for your prayers and good wishes. It is now 1:00 p.m. and I am home from hospital. Sister is still waiting for the procedure. They keep getting emergency surgeries and she is 2nd after all the emergencies. In a way it is a good thing because she realizes that she is not in immediate danger or they would have taken her already. So she has calmed down tremendously which helps w/her blood pressure. They won't know anything until maybe 5 or 6 p.m. here. All that being said, it was good that I was w/ my BIL so he was able to be calm.
> 
> I'll post when I know anything and again I can't even express how deeply I appreciate all the good wishes and prayers. You guys are the BEST.


It is good news, being over anxious sure doesn't help, wishing her and you all the best. Positive thoughts and prayers


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

maidinkent said:


> Dreamweaver - what a busy time for you, important for you to stop every now and again to take a breath and recharge your batteries!!!
> 
> As far as Rememberance Sunday is concerned, we're having a combined service (Church of England and Baptist) starting at 10.50 tomorrow, with 2 minutes silence at 11.00am. I will be wearing my Dad's medals that he won during the last war. He was a navigator flying in bomber command (Lancasters) and flew 49 raids without a break. On one sortie, his was the only aircraft to return. Will also be remembering my Mum's family as her Mother, brother and step father were killed by a landmine along with 16 Canadian soldiers while waiting for a bus. Sad times........


Oh, my Dear. Bless your heart & your family for your loving sacrifice.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Rasberry bars - yum yum. Maybe a little drizzled dark chocolate to take them right over the top!!!! Oh I so need to get this body moving so I can eat all the good things posted here every week-end.
> 
> BTW - I *did* come up with a large white on black cameo, a black long full skirt and a cutwork white blouse that had an 1800's feel with a brown jacket with velvet collar - very Chesterfield like. Hate to have such a pretty blouse become the victim of much fake blood and the trash heap but she was a pretty impressive Lizzie Borden...


We knew you would do something creative! Sounds great! That makes one happy girl and a great memory!


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

maggieme said:


> It's cool and rainy here today. I have a miserable cold and just want to sleep!
> I wanted to share with you that I have 3 Christmas Cactus in full bloom right now...I fertilised them and I think they got confused...not Christmas YET!
> I haven't worked on my purple socks or black/white hat for a few days as I'm trying to complete 5 Queen-sized Quilts for Christmas for my Adult children. Margaret


My Christmas cactus is just starting to bloom. It has quite a history. When I was 11 in 1963 my gran came to live with us. She brought her Christmas cactus in a victorian jardinaire. I still have it, in the same pot and container! I rarely feed it, and can't repot it as it wouldn't fit in the container. Every Christmas it blooms beauifully, although this year it's coming too early.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

inishowen said:


> maggieme said:
> 
> 
> > It's cool and rainy here today. I have a miserable cold and just want to sleep!
> ...


I have a few "Christmas" cactus plants. Some are not "Christmas" cactus because they dont bloom at Christmas. The ones that bloom at Easter time are called Easter Cactus and the ones that bloom at Thanksgiving are called Thanksgiving Cactus. They all belong to the same family of cacti but are programmed in their genes to bloom at different times. They are beautiful bloomers!!! I have white, orange, pink, fushia, and red. They do bring a splash of color into the room!!! I fertilize mine once a week except when they are in their dormant phase.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

(So sorry about Issac. I truly believe our pets are given to us from above and are ours to enjoy and love for a time. Only your heart knows if another one is in your future. Bless you. Of course, your hubby cant say no if a pet is given to you, can he??) 5mmdpns

I so agree with 5mmdpns. It was meant to be that Ms Izzy Bell came to my friends house and she and Izzy worked on me, committed non pet owner for almost a year. She is now so comfortable here that she no longer follows me around, but comes to get a quick stroke, or kiss before going back to her window, or her furniture, somewhere in the the rest of her condo. She definitely is at home, and is perfect for me. It had to be a gift from God.


----------



## Paulaff (Mar 9, 2011)

dandylion said:


> (So sorry about Issac. I truly believe our pets are given to us from above and are ours to enjoy and love for a time. Only your heart knows if another one is in your future. Bless you. Of course, your hubby cant say no if a pet is given to you, can he??) 5mmdpns
> 
> I so agree with 5mmdpns. It was meant to be that Ms Izzy Bell came to my friends house and she and Izzy worked on me, committed non pet owner for almost a year. She is now so comfortable here that she no longer follows me around, but comes to get a quick stroke, or kiss before going back to her window, or her furniture, somewhere in the the rest of her condo. She definitely is at home, and is perfect for me. It had to be a gift from God.


Thanks for reminding me that it's not always in our hands to decide. Sometimes we have to trust that what is happening, is happening for a reason that we just can't see right now. Time will tell for me.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you so much for the yummy recipe. My son and his family live in York, and they had a bonfire last weekend. 

I am trying to finish up some gifts, as I do have to mail out of country and out of state. I hope all of you have a wonderful weekend. Parties are always nice to attend when you are in the company of such wonderful and awsome people! :-D :-D


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

thewren said:


> i thought with all the lunch and dinner receips maybe we needed something for breakfast or just to snack on. i offer the following:
> 
> baked oatmeal
> 
> ...


Here's another one I want to try soon. Sounds good.

Waiting for more pics. from DorisT , and more about the tuxedo cat, and;
Bluebirdlet, maybe you should provide a picture of your beautiful cream point Himalayan, Theodore, with his ice blue eyes, for my newest Dandylion Avatar  Theodore sounds perfect.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

dandylion
Waiting for more pics. from DorisT said:


> Dandylion, I guess my Tuxedo cat was not meant to be. I posted earlier this afternoon about him. If 5mmdpns is right, I will be more than happy with tortie Andrina, but will probably change her name.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> DorisT, we had a tortie once and I know some of my friends have torties. If there is a "lapdog" cat, the tortie is it! Have fun with her and dont forget to tell Santa of the new resident at your house. She needs a stocking of cat treats and toys!! Enjoy her.


Thanks! It's a relief that I didn't make a bad decision. A lap cat is exactly what I want. It'll probably mean that there won't be as much crocheting and knitting going on, but that's OK. I think Andrina may have some Siamese in her background. She has the longest legs of any cat I've seen lately. The shelter lady assured me that she may have had a "growth spurt." Yeah, right! We'll see!!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

DorisT said:


> dandylion
> Waiting for more pics. from DorisT said:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Well, I got my newsletter a day late, but want to express how thrilled I was to see Dreamweaver back online. I hope you get some rest, sweet lady. Just enjoy your Mom while you have her...so miss mine. Love your little gradaughter's comments...out of the mouths of babes! Want to see more of your fish hats. Will you get paid if you do them for the restaurant you wrote of?
Dori...so sorry to hear of your sister's health issue. Will keep you in my prayers.
Sam, what slipper pattern are you making. Post pictures when you finish.
I hope the lady (name has slipped me) who was adopting a cat


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Paulaff said:


> DollieD said:
> 
> 
> > Paulaff, what a precious Schnauser.
> ...


No! Yesterday was one of my grandsons birthday, and my daughter, Liam and I went mattress shopping. He needs a real bed now.
Shadow the Schnauser was in a mattress store.
He is not trained, so he had on diapers!
I only owned one!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

dandylion said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > dandylion
> ...


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

adopted one. We adopted Thumper and Patches (two calicos) after Mac passed away. They are calicos and I have heard they are tempermental (did not know this) They are so hyper and play hard. They will let me love them, but only when they are ready and tend to have bonded with my husband but not me. I am just sick. Hope this will all change after they are fixed. I love them and just want them to love me back. Hugs to all...Betty L


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

DorisT said:


> I'm going to try and post some pictures. Bear with me!


It looks like you had a wonderful holiday! Congratulations on being able to post the pictures!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Dori Sage said:


> Good morning fellow KPers. It is 5:50 am here in raining So. Cal. I'm having my first cuppa joe and waiting for my niece to pick me up. My sister is in hospital waiting to be transferred to hospital in L.A. for an angiogram. Then the mds will make a determination of what needs to be done for her chest pain and shortness of breath. So we will be there for her. Much better than when my late DH went for a biopsy and died. I was alone. This won't be a fun day for me. Say a prayer please.


Prayers coming your way - hoping your sister will be back to good health soon.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I love baked oatmeal - I found a recipe where you can make it in the crockpot - so when I have overnight company, I put everything in the crockpot and set the timer. Wonderful way to wake up to the smell of cinnamon and apples, etc. and it tastes wonderful. Thanks for the reminder, Sam. With the weather turning colder, it's time to make some of these comfort food recipes.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

As delicious as all the recipes sound, I may try the egg nog first! That sounds awesome. Or I could make the Christmas Cake. I know I would enjoy following the directions!

Very inspiring Veteran's Day. I don't think we can ever honor our military enough. I am so thankful for the women and men, and animals that strive to keep our country free. So glad to know about the purple poppies.

Some good college football on today. My fave team lost by 60 points! The team I dislike the most, lost. Now I'm watching a close game in its second overtime. About to go to the third one! Kick was good! Third overtime! Love this kind of game, especially when my team isn't involved!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Prayers for you and your sister,Dori Sage, I hope all will be well for both of you.


----------



## grammatat (Jun 8, 2011)

Oh my goodness = I just read the Baked Oatmeal recipe. Sounds good!
Now I'll offer our favorite oatmeal.

I prepare Steel Cut Oats as directed - 3 C water -1 C oats - salt as you please. Add the oats to the boiling, salted water turn to low and allow to simmer for 25-30 minutes. To this I add a handful of nuts - walnuts or pecans, a handful of raisins or dried cranberries, an apple - chopped, cinnamon to your taste, then brown sugar or real maple syrup to the sweetness you prefer. Allow to simmer a few more minutes. Serve with milk, cream, butter - whichever you like - or eat as is.
I make a double batch, keep the leftovers in the fridge and either reheat or eat cold. I like to eat it cold - reminds me a bit of Rice Pudding!


----------



## SailorRae (Feb 7, 2011)

Paulaff said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Hey, Sam! I'd like the slipper pattern as well. I'm looking for a good one!


----------



## grammatat (Jun 8, 2011)

Paulaff said:


> Some of you were mentioning the new Windows 7. I just got a Mac a few mos ago, so I'm not only learning Windows 7, but also a Mac, which is my first, after several pcs through the yrs.


I got my MacBook over 3 years ago and I just love it. Now I have an iPhone3 and they "talk" to each other since I downloaded the Cloud thing. I just love the whole system! Won't ever go back!

My kids told me I was overthinking when I had a bit of trouble with the laptop at first. I told them that at 70 overthinking was a compliment!


----------



## MAKI (Jul 7, 2011)

DorisT hello. we had the most wonderful longhaired tortie, a `human` cat. Our pride and joy, a real lapcat, cuddly, loved being brushed and fussed.
Very sadly we put her to sleep last week, she had a tumour in her abdomin, she had no future.
We are all cried out, still grieving for our Fearless. 
we have her in the front garden with a beautiful lavender bush beside her for rememberance.
There was such a huge gap in our hearts.
Three days ago we went to the SPCA, and came home with a common little tabby, about 2 yrs old. 
No, not a replacement, but she is part of our family now as well, still waiting for the right name. As I type, she is on my knee!!!!
So, if you want a loving lapcat, you will love a tortie.
No matter what takes your fancy, it will soon be `one of you`. Good luck kia ora, Maki


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi my husband and I have spent Friday and Saturday watching our dear grankids and I am exausted!!! The bondfire weekends sound really fun, we used to have one in October every year just to celebrate Fall harvest season. We live in a rural area and everyone is burning their leaves so the night air is always smoke filled, reminds me of when I was a kid. I also love bacon and am anxious to try the salad sounds perfect. Have a great time


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the slippers - ravelry - search "nonfelted slippers by yuko nakamura" - be sure and put in the entire thing. i need to get into joanns and look for some wool yarn - i love knitting with wool. 

sam


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

My prayers are with you and your family


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

You will love your tuxedo cat..mine, Katy, from the animal shelter, is now with me going on 5 years. She is a delight, as, I am sure, yours will be also. Keep us posted on your tuxedo cat.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

My prayers are with you and your family. Yes it has been raining here in Southern California.


RookieRetiree said:


> Dori Sage said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning fellow KPers. It is 5:50 am here in raining So. Cal. I'm having my first cuppa joe and waiting for my niece to pick me up. My sister is in hospital waiting to be transferred to hospital in L.A. for an angiogram. Then the mds will make a determination of what needs to be done for her chest pain and shortness of breath. So we will be there for her. Much better than when my late DH went for a biopsy and died. I was alone. This won't be a fun day for me. Say a prayer please.
> ...


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Well, Ladies and Gents, This is embarrassing, Izzy may be a tortie  After looking them up on the web, I must say that Izzy looks a lot like them, with just a little more white on her face and the four white paws. 

I'm going to get some better pictures of her and let you folks tell me what Ive got  
As I said I was a dog person until a few years ago when I took in a stray cat. I don't know if I should be terribly embarrassed or, well I guess it's too late for that. I'll just get those pictures on here ASAP.


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

How sad. I have never heard of that battle before.



FireballDave said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > SailorRae said:
> ...


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

Prayers have been sent your way.



Dori Sage said:


> Good morning fellow KPers. It is 5:50 am here in raining So. Cal. I'm having my first cuppa joe and waiting for my niece to pick me up. My sister is in hospital waiting to be transferred to hospital in L.A. for an angiogram. Then the mds will make a determination of what needs to be done for her chest pain and shortness of breath. So we will be there for her. Much better than when my late DH went for a biopsy and died. I was alone. This won't be a fun day for me. Say a prayer please.


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi There all - Just got word from BIL that my sister is Okay. She has very high b/p and is overweight. The hi b/p causes the chest pain and shortness of breath. Angiogram proved that arteries are clear, there is no heart damage. She did not have a H/A. She'll be home tomorrow.

Sam - downloaded that slipper pattern. It looks great. Thanks.

I had a common tabby, tortie colored. He was great and big. Weighed in at 18 #. I loved it when he sat on me - actually he spread across my lap. He also had a tumor in his tum that burst and he died. Its been abt 3 years and I still miss him.

Cut and pasted all the recipes into Word Perfect. Can't wait to try the baked oatmeal. That sounds yummy.

AND AGAIN ALL - I CAN'T THANK YOU ENOUGH FOR YOUR PRAYERS AND GOOD THOUGHTS. YOU ALL KEEP MY FAITH IN HUMANKIND.


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

That's good news Dori Sage, hopefully your sister will listen to what the doctors say and her health improves 

Hugs
Marion


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

Can you post the crockpot recipe? I would love that. Thanks---Arleen



RookieRetiree said:


> I love baked oatmeal - I found a recipe where you can make it in the crockpot - so when I have overnight company, I put everything in the crockpot and set the timer. Wonderful way to wake up to the smell of cinnamon and apples, etc. and it tastes wonderful. Thanks for the reminder, Sam. With the weather turning colder, it's time to make some of these comfort food recipes.


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks for the recipe! Sounds delicious1



grammatat said:


> Oh my goodness = I just read the Baked Oatmeal recipe. Sounds good!
> Now I'll offer our favorite oatmeal.
> 
> I prepare Steel Cut Oats as directed - 3 C water -1 C oats - salt as you please. Add the oats to the boiling, salted water turn to low and allow to simmer for 25-30 minutes. To this I add a handful of nuts - walnuts or pecans, a handful of raisins or dried cranberries, an apple - chopped, cinnamon to your taste, then brown sugar or real maple syrup to the sweetness you prefer. Allow to simmer a few more minutes. Serve with milk, cream, butter - whichever you like - or eat as is.
> I make a double batch, keep the leftovers in the fridge and either reheat or eat cold. I like to eat it cold - reminds me a bit of Rice Pudding!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

What a relief for you DoriSage!
I'm so happy for you. 
I guess you saw previously that I don't know one cat from another, now you given me another one to guess about - a tabby with tortie coloring. I guess I'll just have to get her to the vet next week and find out about her background. As I've said before, she won't discuss it with me, so I have to guess or get help. I've checked for a scar, but I don't know if she has been spayed and all of that. Sorry to bring ths back to us -- 
I'm truly happy to hear your good news, and this will give your sister new incentive to eat better and take good care of herself. 
Good for you all. 


Dori Sage said:


> Hi There all - Just got word from BIL that my sister is Okay. She has very high b/p and is overweight. The hi b/p causes the chest pain and shortness of breath. Angiogram proved that arteries are clear, there is no heart damage. She did not have a H/A. She'll be home tomorrow.
> 
> Sam - downloaded that slipper pattern. It looks great. Thanks.
> 
> ...


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks for letting us know that your sister is alright. God bless you both.



Dori Sage said:


> Hi There all - Just got word from BIL that my sister is Okay. She has very high b/p and is overweight. The hi b/p causes the chest pain and shortness of breath. Angiogram proved that arteries are clear, there is no heart damage. She did not have a H/A. She'll be home tomorrow.
> 
> Sam - downloaded that slipper pattern. It looks great. Thanks.
> 
> ...


----------



## maggieme (Jul 25, 2011)

DoriSage I'm glad things worked out well for you today. You have been in my prayers all day! All the Best!


----------



## grammatat (Jun 8, 2011)

DoriSage - Glad things your sis didn't have to have the surgery. That should set your heart at ease a bit.

Best wishes to you and your sis


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

I have been recovering from some old injuries I reinjured. It was hard when I could not knit ( that's when I found you all) Now that I can knit again I have finished a pair of socks and knit another pair for my son. I've almost finished knitting a pair for my SIL (waiting for my daughter to give me his foot length, she said he likes them tight) they're from baby alpaca yarn. It was a dream to work with. I did use the worsted thread in the heel someone told about, we'll see if it helps. I am half done with a pair (two at a time) of socks for my DH. I am making a neck scarf for my Mother out of merino. Also finished two Barbie doll dresses and quite a few dish cloths. I'm almost finished with a lace shawl for my daughter, and an afghan too. I am quilting a wholecloth lap quilt for my other daughter for her birthday , in Dec. As you can see I'm enjoying my needlework. I had hoped to finish projects before starting another, but when I have to wait for one thing or another, I just pick up another project until I get the info necessary to continue.

I want to thank everyone on this sight for the inspiration to pick up my unfinished socks and finish tem. My family love them and are each waiting for their pair.

Also, thanks for being there and making a difficult trial a blessing. You have all been a blessing to me. Thank you!!!!


----------



## grammatat (Jun 8, 2011)

How wonderful that you are recovering and have enjoyed your recuperation so much with all your handwork!
We are so fortunate all of us KP'rs to have each other to encourage, inform and pray as needed!
You certainly have been busy!
Tat in Oregon


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for letting us know she is alright.


AJP said:


> Thanks for letting us know that your sister is alright. God bless you both.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Well, it looks like we won't be taking Dorito home after all. The reason he has been kept in the admin office at the shelter is because he has a lot of fears, of other cats, of sudden noises, sudden movements, etc. He took to us, but I'm wondering what would happen if we had to board him at some time in the future. I found another tuxedo cat that I fell in love with, but unfortunately he was spoken for.
> 
> So, we sorta "settled" for a tortie named Andrina. She's about 4 months old, extremely active and playful and was in a cage with two other kittens, having an occasional battle with one of them. I've never had a tortie, but understand they have an interesting personality. Does anyone have experiences with torties?
> 
> We go back to the shelter tomorrow for our consultation.


I've had some in the past and have two now.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Yeah, I think red & purple are the same. Uhh...but what is "speck"? I'd like to try your recipe, but would be stumped by that. For us in the US...a "speck" is "a bit" of something...a small spot. How do I put that in the recipe?  Carol (IL)



LesleighAnne said:


> cmaliza said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns...did you cook the cabbage or shred it raw? I'd like to try this. The spinach sounds great, but DH can't eat spinach (Vit. K issues) so I like the idea of this alternative. Plus, I have a head of purple cabbage sitting on my counter beggin for attention!
> ...


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Well, Ladies and Gents, This is embarrassing, Izzy may be a tortie  After looking them up on the web, I must say that Izzy looks a lot like them, with just a little more white on her face and the four white paws.
> 
> I'm going to get some better pictures of her and let you folks tell me what Ive got
> As I said I was a dog person until a few years ago when I took in a stray cat. I don't know if I should be terribly embarrassed or, well I guess it's too late for that. I'll just get those pictures on here ASAP.


Three-color cats are females. Calicos have a fair amount of white and tortoiseshell have very little. Sometimes you can't really tell which one is, because the colors are so balanced.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Dori Sage....sooooo glad your sister is okay. "Let this be a warning". Hope she has a full recovery.
Carol (IL)


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Dori, glad your sis had a good report. I hope she will follow the doctor's orders so that her health will continue to improve.


Sam, thanks for the link. I'll go there when I close here.

Busy day tomorrow getting ready for the painters. Going to be a very long and messy week! I hope the dogs don't bark all day! I'll go nuts!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Got the slipper pattern! Look cool!

I've had my macbook about 2 and 1/2 years. I love it! There are some things I miss from my PC, but not enough to get a new one. I'll get another mac.


----------



## Jilze (Oct 29, 2011)

I am so appreciative of all shared on KP, especially the caring and kindness from all over the world! It is refreshing and comforting. So many of us with challenges and concerns, interestingly united by knitting, but really by so much more. We have a little 2 year old boy missing in our general area, who was reported missing a week ago. At my granddaughter's soccer game today, we watched search groups and helicopters searching for him in the park there. It is a weird case, lots of unanswered questions, and very sad! On a happier note, I finally finished the afghan I've been working on for my niece! I have worked on potholders today so that I can get something knitted in a short amount of time. I'm loving KP. I look forward to catching up with each posting!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Dori, So very glad that your sister did not suffer a heart attack... I'm just checking Tea Party this evening so was not aware.. but so glad that she had a clear report. My DH had an angeoplasty last Thurs. to expand a 50% collapsed leg artery stent. He felt so much better, almost immediately. They gave us a CD of the procedure - pretty fascinating. Hope she will take this as a serious warning that she needs to control BP and maybe lose a little weight. Nothing is easy, but it is very worthwhile... I know it was a hard day for you, since hospitals are full of bad memories, but I know your sister is grateful for your support. Hope you can relax and enjoy the rest of the week-end.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

All of you..... yummy yummmy. I always know the holidays are here when DH brings me the first egg nog from the store but I'll definitely be trying George Washington's for those old enough for an "adult beverage". The Chrismas Cake will, of course be a given.

Sam, I'm not a big oatmeal fan because I have to put so much butter , etc, on to make it palitable but DH has been eating it every morning and I think the *baked* sounds really good. All that good fruit and a little drier texture would be delicious. Do you bake it dry to eat like granola? I love granola...It would be nice to make enough for a couple days,rather than having to smell cooking each morning. I don't do real well with smells on an empty stomach....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Guess I'm the only one left awake, but it gives me a chance to thank all of you who have sent good wishes and asked after DH and Mom. DH is doing great now. Mom went home today from brothers and is excited and overwhelmed with moving. She is downsizing, but doesn't really want to get rid of anything so it is going to get pretty frustrating for all concerned, but we will get through it. She needs to be here, but is maybe not totally realistic about some of her abilities to get around in busier surroundings. I am also concerned about finding new groups for her to participate in as she is very active and social. We will all be making some adjustments. Once the dust has settled, I'm sure we will all enjoy being together and will make lots of great memories for the whole family.

I spent the entire week being a slug and that has to stop tomorrow. We had looked at washers and dryers, decided on one and tonight mom called and wants a  red set that we *never *discussed so I guess I will be hitting sales tomorrow and checking into discounts from the real estate company that is handling purchase of house.

My Christmas knitting is taking a serious hit and I do *hope* to rescue house and sley the dust bunny dragons before Thanksgiving.

Tortie kitties - see my Motley. She is a real lapcat, but only since her totally silent calico sister has passed. Ditto was *always* on my lap. Motley was the runt and definitely submissive. Now she *allows* us to cater to her every whim. (She doesn't like that mom had her locked out of her own room and doesn't share well. I mean mom doesn't share. Motley did finally train mom to give her treats when she went to the kitchen. Sometimes these humans are so dense!!!)

Pammie - AWSOME football today. LOUSY hockey....

Just a little personal note - Today, there was a walk/event today in Arlington, Texas for lung cancer. I was not able to attend this one but will be there next year. It isn't a well supported research or talked about much but it should be. Lung cancer kills more people than all other cancers and those that survive have about 50% chance of making it past 5 years. I am surviving. Daughter is surviving breast cancer and walked for her cause this year. SIL is doing the Turkey Trot this year. I am going to ask them all, GD's included, to walk with* me* next year, God willin' and the creek don't rise...


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Yeah, I think red & purple are the same. Uhh...but what is "speck"? I'd like to try your recipe, but would be stumped by that. For us in the US...a "speck" is "a bit" of something...a small spot. How do I put that in the recipe?  Carol (IL)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Speck is very similar to bacon but sold cut about 1cm (1/2 inch) thick. It is also a lot fattier and smoky. It is, I think, from Germany.

If I am making the cabbage at short notice I have used bacon with just a little dash of liquid smoke.

Bye LesleighAnne


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I love baked oatmeal - I found a recipe where you can make it in the crockpot - so when I have overnight company, I put everything in the crockpot and set the timer. Wonderful way to wake up to the smell of cinnamon and apples, etc. and it tastes wonderful. Thanks for the reminder, Sam. With the weather turning colder, it's time to make some of these comfort food recipes.


a crockpot version sounds good- can you post the recipe?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

http://www.mommyskitchen.net/2009/01/overnight-crock-pot-oatmeal.html

Here's something like I make - usually keep the steel cut oats, water and milk ratio the same and then add in whatever I have in the refrigerator or pantry. I think my favorite is with dried cranberries, apples, pecans and some orange zest.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

LesleighAnne said:


> Speck is very similar to bacon but sold cut about 1cm (1/2 inch) thick. It is also a lot fattier and smoky. It is, I think, from Germany.
> 
> If I am making the cabbage at short notice I have used bacon with just a little dash of liquid smoke.
> 
> Bye LesleighAnne


I had a Dutch friend in Primary School and she used to have Spack sandwiches- which was similar to bacon (but maybe it was speck and I either heard her wrong or remember wrong).


----------



## karhyunique (Feb 21, 2011)

Thank you all for the recipes,they all sound good and may inspire me to cook....maybe . Have a good rest of your weekend,glad to hear we have lots of sports fans in our group. I find knitting during sports keeps me less tense,oh the meditation of knitting. Kathy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dreamweaver - you can easily double, triple, etc the recipe - it will cook dry especially if you use dried fruit. i have never done it using fresh or canned fruit - i would think it would not be as dry but could still make a decent granola. try it - you might even get a liking for oatmeal. lol

sam


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks Sam. I like the actual oatmeal taste, just don't like the mushy texture and needa little sweet so yours would be wonderful. If I did a batch of that and then a big veggie frittata with individually wrapped pieces, I might actually eat more than a handful of trail mix for breakfast. My family keeps getting on my case about not eating a better meal in the morning but it has to be easy and grab and go for me. Cooking would take too much time away from KP! (or the stuff I'm supposed to be getting done.) You are up awfully late. Insomnia or just wanting to talk to all our Aussie friends?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> You are up awfully late. Insomnia or just wanting to talk to all our Aussie friends?


Are you any better than Sam?
Just finished Sunday tea (evening meal), had a few weight watchers points left for the day so had a caramel Baileys. Think I like this flavour better than the orginal.
My family always laughed at my choice of music, but now they admit to liking some of what I liked then. But don't think they would say that to the Partridge Family greatest hits that I am listening to now. My tastes haven't changed much since I was a teenager- not sure what that says. Maybe I haven't groweded up yet. And don't think that is going change now.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Nope.... I'm terrible about making myself go to bed. Once I go though, I stay. I'm a champion sleeper if Motley doesn't drive me crazy getting in and out of the covers!!! Our teen-age music is *always* the best. As far as growing up - ther is the song "I won't grow up - I don't whanna go to school...." In my husbands' case, even our daughters and GD's have given up any hope of him "maturing"...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

thewren said:


> thanks dave - hope you are injoying the day.
> 
> what was the lord mayor doing that you wanted to watch?
> 
> sam


_The Lord Mayor's Show_ is an annual procession through the streets of the City of London to welcome the new Lord Mayor. Very colourful and with lots of carnival floats, as well as members of the armed forces, including the cavalry. It's great fun and happens every year on the Saturday before Remembrance Sunday, thre procession to the Law Courts where he will be sworn in as Lord Mayor takes about an hour to pass any point.

The City of London is only one square mile in size, but it is the centre for banking and commerce so, economically, it's very important and it functions semi-autonomously with its own laws and police force.

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning everyone. It looks like it will be a wonderful day. It is 7:39 am here and the sun is shinning. Here is a recipe I made when I had all the kids at home.
5 pounds of Beef - 3 Meals 

5 lbs stew beef, 5 lbs onions chopped, 5 tablespoons paprika, 1 tbsp. black pepper, 2 tsp salt, 1 small can tomato paste, 4-6 cups beef broth, oil for browning beef. 

Heat oil in skillet. Do this in batches put onto a plate/ bowl. Brown onions in a heavy bottom large pot/ dutch oven. when onions have softened add tomato paste. Let cook for 2 minutes. add meat, salt & pepper stir well to mix. add beef broth. Bring to a boil, turn down heat so meat is simmering/ low heat. Simmer for 2-3 hours. Stirring occasionally to keep from burning. When finished the meat should be falling apart and the liquid nearly gone. Divide into thirds.Take 1/3 of the meat and serve over egg noodles, rice, pasta or potatoes. My kids liked to eat this like sloppy joes with a salad or cole slaw on the side. 
Put 2/3 of the mixture away for another use. 

Meal two (stew)
3 cups beef broth,1 tsp garlic & parsley, 1/2 cup each diced onion, carrot & celery, 3 cups cut up potatoes, 1 1/2 cups mixed veggies, 1/2 of reserved meat mixture,1 bay leaf, 1 tsp thyme & oregano, salt & pepper to taste. 
In large heavy bottom pot saute onion, carrot & celery until tender. Add remaining ingredients. Bring to boil, turn down to simmer. Cover with a lid. Simmering until potatoes are tender. approximately 10 - 20 mins, depending on how small your potatoes are. Serve with crusty bread or biscuits. Enjoy! 

Meal 3 (soup)
4 cups beef broth the rest of your reserved meat mixture, 1 -28 ounce can of tomatoes, 1 cup mixed veggies, !/2 cup each carrot, onion, & celery, salt & pepper to taste, 2 tbsp of oil, 1 bay leaf, 1/2 tsp of thyme. 
In large pot saute carrot, celery & onion until tender. add remaining ingredients, bring to boil. Turn down to simmer until everything is heated through.

When my kids were younger I would make this but, instead of dividing it I would keep it in one big batch. Night 1 we had sloppy joe sandwiches. Night 2 I made the stew using twice the veggies. Night three I would cook up 1/2 a bag of 15 bean soup mix using 1/2 water & 1/2 chicken broth. I then added the beans, broth, tomatoes and extra spices to the left over stew. Sometimes I would make dumpling with the soup. My kids and their friends loved it. Now my older kids make this for their children. The meat mixture freezes well in small single serving sizes. I hope you and your family like this as much as mine does. JCL


----------



## SHCooper (May 8, 2011)

"Speck" in our PA Dutch (Pennsylvania-German) lingo is "fat." In fact, around a PA Dutch dinner table, when someone has cut all the fat off from around the meat, you might hear one family member say to another, "If you ain't gonna eat your speck, can I have it?"

As a child, before cholesterol was invented, we save bacon drippings and used lard in cooking and baking. Crisco was a less tasty alternative and used only when bacon would overpower the desired flavor. When cooking called for "speck" we used bacon fat (not the rendered drippings) or just a fatty piece of bacon. Julia Child often calls for a American bacon to be blanched to remove the smoky taste before using it in her recipes.

Other traditional foods that are less and less common in the grocery stores are scrapple, tripe, and cup cheese. I won't describe them here but I'm sure you can find them using your preferred search engine. Vegetarians, Vegans and those with picky tummies should not search out these items. 



LesleighAnne said:


> cmaliza said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, I think red & purple are the same. Uhh...but what is "speck"? I'd like to try your recipe, but would be stumped by that. For us in the US...a "speck" is "a bit" of something...a small spot. How do I put that in the recipe?  Carol (IL)
> ...


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Dori Sage, so glad to hear the good news. It must be a huge relief to all of you.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

SHCooper, I just love PA Dutch cooking and treasure all my PA Dutch cookbooks. The York/Lancaster area is one of my favorite areas to visit.

It's too bad cholesterol was "invented" because the best coffee cake I ever made had lard in the recipe and came from a PA Dutch cookbook. I'm tempted to get it out and try it again.

Re scrapple, tripe, and cup cheese, no, thank you! :-(


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning, everybody! Today should be a wonderful day in our household. Today, we pick up our new kitten, the Redskins are playing (even though they've been losing lately, we still root for them), and my darling daughter and I have a long phone call planned at 8 PM from Alaska. She has 4 children, with one expecting in about 3 weeks so we'll have a lot to talk about. Besides that, we're having a beautiful, sunny morning, although the temp is in the 40s. Our backyard oak trees are losing their leaves one by one, but there is still some color out there.

I'm copying all these good recipes as they appear. I promised Dave I'd post a recipe for Sauerbraten, but it may have to wait until the next Tea Party.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

NanaCaren, I love fix ahead meals like this. There are only 2 of us left at home, but we can always freeze the leftovers. When our kids were still at home, I used to try to fix an oven meal where everything cooked at once, or a one pot meal on the stove top. It saved a lot of time and gas.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Dave, the City of London may be only one square mile, but that first day you took us sightseeing, it felt like we walked for 10 miles. I was surprised I could keep up with you. It must have been all those pub stops that made it possible. LOL. I don't regret a minute of it - we learned so much about London and its history. I think I'll start calling you Professor Dave. :-D


----------



## Ragdoll (Jan 21, 2011)

DorisT - I have had a tortie for a couple of years and she was also a "second choice." But even at the shelter she was letting me know that I was to take her home. My vet says that torties are the redheads of the animal world. Mine is a total diva, loving when she wants to be, and gently demanding of attention when she wants it. She takes advantage of my shy, feral-born girl, but snuggles with her and watches over her. You will love the quirky and definite personality. A tortie is not to be ignored.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Ragdoll said:


> DorisT - I have had a tortie for a couple of years and she was also a "second choice." But even at the shelter she was letting me know that I was to take her home. My vet says that torties are the redheads of the animal world. Mine is a total diva, loving when she wants to be, and gently demanding of attention when she wants it. She takes advantage of my shy, feral-born girl, but snuggles with her and watches over her. You will love the quirky and definite personality. A tortie is not to be ignored.


Thank you, ragdoll! You've helped me in my decision. I felt so sorry for Dorito with all of his problems, and envious of the person who had already spoken for Whiskers (he's a real beauty), but I think we'll be happy with Andrina. I just can't figure out how someone came up with that name. Shortening it to Andy just wouldn't work for a female cat. Maybe I could call her Andrea! :-D


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

Jynx, so glad things are looking up at your place! A red washer and dryer would certainly be cheery - but I don't envy you the shopping.

Your cat is a beauty, looks very much like my mom's most recent pet, Isis, though Isis was very fat. We teased mom that she looked like a basketball on legs.

I've had 2 torties, both long-haired, both super smart and very much bonded to their particular humans. Rosie, however, wanted nothing to do with most other people and let them know it, while Sophie (in the picture) loved everyone and saw any lap as her rightful territory and would let the grandkids pack her around like a sack of potatoes and never raise a hostile paw.


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

MAKI said:


> DorisT hello. we had the most wonderful longhaired tortie, a `human` cat. Our pride and joy, a real lapcat, cuddly, loved being brushed and fussed.
> Very sadly we put her to sleep last week, she had a tumour in her abdomin, she had no future.
> We are all cried out, still grieving for our Fearless.
> we have her in the front garden with a beautiful lavender bush beside her for rememberance.
> ...


Maki, so sorry to hear of your loss. We went through much the same thing in March with our beloved Sophie. I still miss her, but with "the boys," Cosmo and Angelo, we don't lack feline affection. Sophie is in a little strip of flower garden in the back yard that we now call "Sophie's garden." Even though it rarely snows here in Tucson, I've been thinking I'll make a plaque with a few lines from Oscar Wilde's "Requiescat" to hang on the fence above her:

Tread lightly, she is near
Under the snow,
Speak gently, she can hear
The daisies grow.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Ragdoll said:
> 
> 
> > DorisT - I have had a tortie for a couple of years and she was also a "second choice." But even at the shelter she was letting me know that I was to take her home. My vet says that torties are the redheads of the animal world. Mine is a total diva, loving when she wants to be, and gently demanding of attention when she wants it. She takes advantage of my shy, feral-born girl, but snuggles with her and watches over her. You will love the quirky and definite personality. A tortie is not to be ignored.
> ...


Or you could call her Lady Rina. It is the "rina" part that will become endearing to her!!! (rina pronounced reena). You will have fun with her and enjoy her very much as will she to you.


----------



## DOLLYSO (Oct 16, 2011)

May have not made the first page but have first page good news to send!
First I want to tell u my deceased Mother-in-law taught me a habit of eating chocolates with my tea and when I went to pick up some tickets to a music concert, across the street was a chocolate shop and yes, I like my bacon on my favorite salad which is spinach but it seems that they offered chocolate covered bacon strips and of course I had to indulge in a few. They were rather thin strips, not so thick and they were delicious with my tea!
Glad I caught up her with the tea party because this week-end for me has been a delightful one with Friday evening attending a Knitting Fashion Show at the infamous Oakmont Country Club that was given by an ex knitting machine customer of mine that now owns Yarns by Design in Oakmont, PA. Sandra is an avid hand knitter and this was her second knitted fashion show. There were approximately 75 women in attendance and for US$10 we had hot coffee, hot and cold tea, iced pink lemonade and a triple layered dish of chocolates which her husbands family business had been for years. At the other end of the room were hot and cold hordearves and a cash bar for those who wished wine or mixed drinks. The fashion show started with a musical dance group of 4 young ladies from Sandys Dance School and then there were 100 fashions presented modeled by most of her dance school students. There were four international yarn companies represented and two of the fashion designers were present. This was not your traditional knits, most being very thin, loose, unconstructive and modern design, especially from the Japanese designer. The show ended with another song with the dance group and lots of positive sharing with eight women at each round table. This was a very enlightening evening! I got a call last night from the shop and ended up winning a large ball of Berrocco Yarn as a prize for donating canned goods to our local food bank so actually was more than refunded my $10 back. 

Saturday afternoon was a Tea Party to benefit our local Apollo Library at US$10 with a speaker on the Victorian Era and tea parties etiquette. The Red Hat Society was in full force and at least 9 women were in their purples with red hats. I had recently purschased an large brimmed black hat with netting on it and a red feathered bird that wrapped around the brim at an antique shop and proudly wore it and got many raves as to how outstanding it was. Appropriately we were asked to have conversation with those sitting at our tables after we indulged in tea sandwiches, tea cookies and tea chocolates while young students served our hot tea. During conversation I was invited to attend another tea next weekend being given by the local church on Friday and Saturday and told to please wear the hat! It was an enlightning afternoon and made everyone at my table aware that I was starting a crochet program for adults during the day and children after school at the library at the beginning of the new year. I also enlightened the group at my table about me owning a knitting machine shop in my past. This whole afternoon was a positive experience! Then attended a music concert with a pianist/singer of modern music at the Palace Theatre in Greensburg, PA by the name of Phil Vassar from Nashville, Tennessee. Nice way to top of the evening in the third row from the stage with very upbeat and of course, loud music!

So I met new friends in two directions, saw new knit fashions and was taught past etiquettes then cleared my mind with music. This has been a full weekend! Now I shall travel over hill and dale to the yarn shop to pick up my winnings where the designers are giving classes today! Dolly in PA,USA


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

grammatat said:


> Oh my goodness = I just read the Baked Oatmeal recipe. Sounds good!
> Now I'll offer our favorite oatmeal.
> 
> I prepare Steel Cut Oats as directed - 3 C water -1 C oats - salt as you please. Add the oats to the boiling, salted water turn to low and allow to simmer for 25-30 minutes. To this I add a handful of nuts - walnuts or pecans, a handful of raisins or dried cranberries, an apple - chopped, cinnamon to your taste, then brown sugar or real maple syrup to the sweetness you prefer. Allow to simmer a few more minutes. Serve with milk, cream, butter - whichever you like - or eat as is.
> I make a double batch, keep the leftovers in the fridge and either reheat or eat cold. I like to eat it cold - reminds me a bit of Rice Pudding!


I do the same thing. Sometimes I even slice it and fry it in a pan, then put maple syrup on it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

SHCooper said:


> "Speck" in our PA Dutch (Pennsylvania-German) lingo is "fat." In fact, around a PA Dutch dinner table, when someone has cut all the fat off from around the meat, you might hear one family member say to another, "If you ain't gonna eat your speck, can I have it?"
> 
> As a child, before cholesterol was invented, we save bacon drippings and used lard in cooking and baking. Crisco was a less tasty alternative and used only when bacon would overpower the desired flavor. When cooking called for "speck" we used bacon fat (not the rendered drippings) or just a fatty piece of bacon. Julia Child often calls for a American bacon to be blanched to remove the smoky taste before using it in her recipes.
> 
> ...


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning everyone. It looks like it will be a wonderful day. It is 7:39 am here and the sun is shinning. Here is a recipe I made when I had all the kids at home.
> 5 pounds of Beef - 3 Meals
> 
> 5 lbs stew beef, 5 lbs onions chopped, 5 tablespoons paprika, 1 tbsp. black pepper, 2 tsp salt, 1 small can tomato paste, 4-6 cups beef broth, oil for browning beef.
> ...


I was very good at doing this when I was younger, and money was slight.
Always 3 meals from a chicken.
Didn't hurt us at all.
In reality, we really didn't do without anything.
Life is always good!


----------



## DOLLYSO (Oct 16, 2011)

We are still able to buy fat back in our area storesand yes, we used to save our bacon drippings in a can for useage in frying eggs, etc later. We have some Amish country around us and can still buy 2 pounds rounds of butter at an expensive price but the best! Unfortunately, I have a family history of heart problems and last year had a blocked artery so had to have a heart stent put in. This makes one more aware of what they shouldnt be eating to prevent further problems so the butter and bacon grease are eliminated from my food intake. But just writing about it makes one feel warm inside.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Dollyso,
I recently had Butter Bacon Brickle ice cream.
The salty sweetness was delicious.
I loved it!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

DorisT said:


> NanaCaren, I love fix ahead meals like this. There are only 2 of us left at home, but we can always freeze the leftovers. When our kids were still at home, I used to try to fix an oven meal where everything cooked at once, or a one pot meal on the stove top. It saved a lot of time and gas.


LOts of times I would put this on the wood stove in the morning and it would be ready when the kids got home from school. I miss my wood stove. I learned how to bake bread using an old wood stove


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

playing too many games of hearts and solitare - i never seem to know when to stop - and yes - i like to see who is on kp late at night or early morning as it was this morning.

sam


Dreamweaver said:


> You are up awfully late. Insomnia or just wanting to talk to all our Aussie friends?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

doris - does one need to follow the gender - my grandchildren name their cats disregarding their gender - we have snow white as i said before who is grey and male - and countless others (we had seventeen for a number of years) all named with total disregard for gender. the cats did not know the difference.


DorisT said:


> Ragdoll said:
> 
> 
> > DorisT -
> ...


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Ive been reading all the posts about all your cats and we just have had one old but much loved barn cat and I was thinking how nice it would be to have a kitten and guess what showed up in our barn yesterday? 3 kittens half grown and wild! I think someone dropped them off grrrrrrr! (even tho they're very cute) Anyone have any success with taming wild scared kittens?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

nittergma - i'll send my two young grandsons over - they love kittens - sling them ove their shoulders and carry them around -all the while loving them and petting them. they picked up two kittens at a party my daughter an family were attending - brought them home - carried them around for days - still do. the kittens are so tame and loving.

sam



nittergma said:


> Ive been reading all the posts about all your cats and we just have had one old but much loved barn cat and I was thinking how nice it would be to have a kitten and guess what showed up in our barn yesterday? 3 kittens half grown and wild! I think someone dropped them off grrrrrrr! (even tho they're very cute) Anyone have any success with taming wild scared kittens?


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I guess that means I turn my grandkids loose on them right? I'm they would either run away or become the best cats ever!


thewren said:


> nittergma - i'll send my two young grandsons over - they love kittens - sling them ove their shoulders and carry them around -all the while loving them and petting them. they picked up two kittens at a party my daughter an family were attending - brought them home - carried them around for days - still do. the kittens are so tame and loving.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

There is nothing better than an egg cooked in bacon grease. DH does the cooking here but I do my own eggs like grandma used to make them. As to the *Stoof*, we call that *mush* and make it with cornmeal and fry in bacon grease and serve with butter, S&P or syrup. Of course, bacon on the side. It is a great cld weather dinner as well as breackfast. I'm sure going to try frying some of Sam's oatmeal too.

Doris.... My eldest DD is Andre'a and we call her Dr'ea (Dray). Maybe a name for the litle tortie.

Bellstar..... Thanks and Motley does not tolerate fools. She leaves skid marks on my lap if she hears the doorbell or a car stop in front. Thunder is also an enemy. She goes directly to the center , under the king size bed and cann't be reached or lured out. She will *tolerate* the neighbor kids long enough to get a treat because we have trained her to get on her chair for a treat and the kids place them in front of her. Then off she goes. Off to look at that W/D after the Cowboy game. "Good" Tony Roma showed up today and we are winning.

MAKI - So sorry to hear about your loss. Ditto has been gone at least 3 years and I still miss her immensely. Even DH was in tears when he first saw me sitting in chair {b]without{/b] her on my lap. There is always a bare spot behind my knees where she slept every night. We know thatthis will happen eventually, but they take little pieces of our hearts with them. Motely has a 'lump' on one side but, at 16, I'm not gong to submit her to anything and *hope[* it is just old age. All your spring flowers are there to honor and embrace your fur baby. She is resting in beauty.

SAM.... Solitare or Gem matching games and I never *do* get to bed. One more addiction.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Ive been reading all the posts about all your cats and we just have had one old but much loved barn cat and I was thinking how nice it would be to have a kitten and guess what showed up in our barn yesterday? 3 kittens half grown and wild! I think someone dropped them off grrrrrrr! (even tho they're very cute) Anyone have any success with taming wild scared kittens?


Yes, I've had a lot. Keep going and putting out food and getting as close to them as you can each time. At some point you can touch them when they come when they see you. Kittens should be quick. With adult cats it has taken me over two years, but was always very worth it.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

The purpose of steamed pudding has finally made it to my brain, although I'm one that likes crusty things, this will go on my loooooooong list to try.



RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.mommyskitchen.net/2009/01/overnight-crock-pot-oatmeal.html
> 
> Here's something like I make - usually keep the steel cut oats, water and milk ratio the same and then add in whatever I have in the refrigerator or pantry. I think my favorite is with dried cranberries, apples, pecans and some orange zest.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> doris - does one need to follow the gender - my grandchildren name their cats disregarding their gender - we have snow white as i said before who is grey and male - and countless others (we had seventeen for a number of years) all named with total disregard for gender. the cats did not know the difference.
> 
> 
> DorisT said:
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Doris, your kitty needs to be "locked" in the room where she has a litter box so she knows where it is! I think this is more what they meant with a kitten only a few weeks old!! Older cats -- 1 yr+ -- may need to be locked in the house longer for them to realize this is "home" now.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Doris, your kitty needs to be "locked" in the room where she has a litter box so she knows where it is! I think this is more what they meant with a kitten only a few weeks old!! Older cats -- 1 yr+ -- may need to be locked in the house longer for them to realize this is "home" now.


Sounds like you are off to a good start, Doris. Best of luck! You were so right about a cat making a home.


----------



## Paulaff (Mar 9, 2011)

Since there's been a lot of talk about cats this wkend, I have a question. We do not own any cats--my husband is allergic. However, in a 'hole' in our backyard are 4 kittens (actually they're not so little anymore, may have been born late last winter or very early spring) who have adopted our yard, including our deck. They are great fun to watch as they play, but I'm not sure if I should do anything for them for the coming winter. I called our animal control person & she said they will survive on their own just fine, but I'm not too sure. Any thoughts?


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

DorisT said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > doris - does one need to follow the gender - my grandchildren name their cats disregarding their gender - we have snow white as i said before who is grey and male - and countless others (we had seventeen for a number of years) all named with total disregard for gender. the cats did not know the difference.
> ...


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Paulaff said:


> Since there's been a lot of talk about cats this wkend, I have a question. We do not own any cats--my husband is allergic. However, in a 'hole' in our backyard are 4 kittens (actually they're not so little anymore, may have been born late last winter or very early spring) who have adopted our yard, including our deck. They are great fun to watch as they play, but I'm not sure if I should do anything for them for the coming winter. I called our animal control person & she said they will survive on their own just fine, but I'm not too sure. Any thoughts?


The weather might not be much of an issue, but something should be done or you will have litters of kittens in the spring, again in the fall, etc. And it seems to me the animal control person ought to have been very clear and firm about that to try to reduce the overpopulation problem.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I will have to see. I have not seen the other two since yesterday but the one tabby one is warming up a little.


mjs said:


> nittergma said:
> 
> 
> > Ive been reading all the posts about all your cats and we just have had one old but much loved barn cat and I was thinking how nice it would be to have a kitten and guess what showed up in our barn yesterday? 3 kittens half grown and wild! I think someone dropped them off grrrrrrr! (even tho they're very cute) Anyone have any success with taming wild scared kittens?
> ...


----------



## Paulaff (Mar 9, 2011)

mjs said:


> Paulaff said:
> 
> 
> > Since there's been a lot of talk about cats this wkend, I have a question. We do not own any cats--my husband is allergic. However, in a 'hole' in our backyard are 4 kittens (actually they're not so little anymore, may have been born late last winter or very early spring) who have adopted our yard, including our deck. They are great fun to watch as they play, but I'm not sure if I should do anything for them for the coming winter. I called our animal control person & she said they will survive on their own just fine, but I'm not too sure. Any thoughts?
> ...


MJS--I agree with you--it was one of my thoughts too, but the AC person said she already has 36 cats at the center & no room for more. Should I call the vet I used when my puppy was alive?


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm sure They should have some shelter to go to for storms. Our cat was living under our house when we discovered him and he had frostbitten ear tips. He pulled through but I bet that hurt to have his eartips fall off!! I think all the shelters everywhere are filled and probably putting cats down too. Too bad people don't spay/neuter them there are low cost places around.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Paulaff said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > Paulaff said:
> ...


I don't think there would be anything to be lost from calling the vet. He or she might have some help in the interest of aiding animals. The frustrating thing is that we know this is not a problem that can go away on its own; it can only get worse with disease and overpopulation. I think those of us who love cats are eager to get them neutered, even if they are left in the wild to cope for themselves, though I do hate the idea of that. But I have done that when I was unable to tame two I had rescued. After consulting the vet, I gave them as good a start as I could, with neutering and shots and let them go.


----------



## Paulaff (Mar 9, 2011)

nittergma said:


> I'm sure They should have some shelter to go to for storms. Our cat was living under our house when we discovered him and he had frostbitten ear tips. He pulled through but I bet that hurt to have his eartips fall off!! I think all the shelters everywhere are filled and probably putting cats down too. Too bad people don't spay/neuter them there are low cost places around.


Thanks for the info. Although we think there is decent shelter in the backyard 'hole' they live in, I'm thinking of putting together a makeshift shelter that I can throw some hay in. Also, would they be able to get enough to eat? We live in MA near the Cape so the winter's are relatively mild so small animals wouldn't be hibernating.
I'll call the vet tomorrow & see what he has to say. I know they have free clinics for neutering around here, although I don't think it's at this time of year. The tricky thing would be trying to catch them! 
As you can tell, I know next to nothing about cats, but love all animals in general, so want to help them as much as possible.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

mjs said:


> Paulaff said:
> 
> 
> > Since there's been a lot of talk about cats this wkend, I have a question. We do not own any cats--my husband is allergic. However, in a 'hole' in our backyard are 4 kittens (actually they're not so little anymore, may have been born late last winter or very early spring) who have adopted our yard, including our deck. They are great fun to watch as they play, but I'm not sure if I should do anything for them for the coming winter. I called our animal control person & she said they will survive on their own just fine, but I'm not too sure. Any thoughts?
> ...


I agree! It isn't humane to leave animals out in the cold to fend for themselves. I'd take them to a shelter.


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> For those of you who may have been wondering where I have been or why I have not gotten back to answering e-mails and such.... bad, bad, manners....
> 
> My mother came for an unexpected visit for two weeks. That is always a busy time with eating out, family, shopping, etc. This time I had the added wrinkle of the announcement that she had decided it was time to relocate closer to family. She is 90 and lives in a large home in the woods in AR and the nearest child is 4-5 hours away. I am the lucky winner and had a very specific list of things she wanted in a house.... walking distance from me, no pool, granite countertop, no busy streets and a fireplace. Well, not an easy task, but I found one and will close on it for her this coming week. That involved inspections, repairs, the 2 day stay of one brother, shopping for new chairs, washer, dryer, list of things to be accomplished before move and a little buyers remorse and discussions on why this was a good move, but it *had* to be her decision. She is now in another town here in TX with another brother and due to go home tomorrow. I am worn out, unproductive and need to attack ironing and laundry stacked to the rafters and kill all dust bunnies on steroids *before]hosting Thannksgiving dinner. During all that, DH had to have angeplasty because one of the branches of his 11" stent was blocked. Also, darling GD requested 2 more fish hats for gifts with only a weeks notice (See More Fish in the Sea). Gotta love her... She also wanted to know if I had a dress from the 1800's since she wanted to be Lizzie Borden for Halloween. 1800's??? Really???? Like I say, Gotta love her.
> 
> Hockey starts in 50 minutes, waiting for DH to start cocktail hour and plan to knit something tonight just to be sure I remember how. Sure have missed all the goings on and will read the last 2 weeks and catch up with individuals sometime soon - like after Christmas!!!! Missed you all. My life is about to become very different, very soon. Hope knitting will keep me sane...*


*

you weren't kidding when you said that your mom had a lot of demands before she would move. i don't blame here for not wanting to be near any busy streets. i don't like busy streets either. 
only Lizzy would find the most busy time to need hats made. what can you do other than love them.
so glad to hear that hubby is doing better. even more glad that you both stood your ground with the dr. and didn't leave it like you were told to by the first dr.
trust me knitting will help.*


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Paulaff said:


> nittergma said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure They should have some shelter to go to for storms. Our cat was living under our house when we discovered him and he had frostbitten ear tips. He pulled through but I bet that hurt to have his eartips fall off!! I think all the shelters everywhere are filled and probably putting cats down too. Too bad people don't spay/neuter them there are low cost places around.
> ...


If people would take the responsibility you do there would not be such a problem. There are so many trying to do their best for creatures. it is wonderful that you step in.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Had a great time at Rye Bonfire, I'm posting some very rough pics of the town and the celebrations. Saturday was a bit dull and misty, but very mild, ideal for Bonfire, but not so good for takng good pics!

Hope you like them!
Dave


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

Ragdoll said:


> DorisT - I have had a tortie for a couple of years and she was also a "second choice." But even at the shelter she was letting me know that I was to take her home. My vet says that torties are the redheads of the animal world. Mine is a total diva, loving when she wants to be, and gently demanding of attention when she wants it. She takes advantage of my shy, feral-born girl, but snuggles with her and watches over her. You will love the quirky and definite personality. A tortie is not to be ignored.


LOL---so true! You've just described my tortie


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

THANKS FOR ALL THE RECIPES, EVERYONE! I love your method for the Christmas Cake, Darowil. I have something similar in another one. Always gets a good laugh. Must make a copy to read out at the aged care centre.


----------



## GrandmaMoses (Sep 1, 2011)

Wow, you have been busy! I do hope you have a chance to catch your breath. I enjoy reading your comments and am glad you are back.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Rye looks as good as I remembered it Dave. Thanks for the photos- and making me feel 'home'sick. Never sure where home is- Born in London of Australian parents, lived most of my life here and all family are here. But the UK has a pull on me that Australia doesn't. Can still remember being driven from Gatwick airport when we moved over there for a few years and thinking "i'm home". And then being surprised because I hadn't felt it on my first return.


----------



## Paulaff (Mar 9, 2011)

mjs said:


> Paulaff said:
> 
> 
> > nittergma said:
> ...


Thanks. I just hope the vet has some ideas. He's a pretty good guy, & in my town people can have horses, cows, etc so he takes some of that work too. If anyone has some ideas, it will be him!
Thanks everyone, for all your input!!


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

Sam, you play the same games as me. I currently play Free Cell quite a bit and also like Marjong and Spider Solitaire. Good distractions! But, I'm spending too much time on Knitting Paradise when I'd rather be actually knitting.


----------



## Paulaff (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks for the pics, Dave. I haven't been to England yet, but Rye certainly looks great! We've gotten hooked on historical & historical fictional videos on your succession of Royalty--makes me motivated to come over & visit. : )


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

darowil said:


> Rye looks as good as I remembered it Dave. Thanks for the photos- and making me feel 'home'sick. Never sure where home is- Born in London of Australian parents, lived most of my life here and all family are here. But the UK has a pull on me that Australia doesn't. Can still remember being driven from Gatwick airport when we moved over there for a few years and thinking "i'm home". And then being surprised because I hadn't felt it on my first return.


The South East of England has a pull on me too. I have thought of emigrating, but I think I'd probably miss it too much, even the damp!

Glad you like the pics, sorry they aren't great, but it was a busy day and I only had time for a quick run round the town. The castle is in a commanding position, here's a view of it from the Undercliff.

Dave


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Hey Sam....for the longest time we had a cat named Abigail....who eventually turned out to be male. Our son kept the name (apparently he really liked the name....his new wife is also Abigail!). Abigail the cat responder to his/her name all her life. Naawww...don't need to follow gender rules...whatever fits the cat works!
carol (IL)



thewren said:


> doris - does one need to follow the gender - my grandchildren name their cats disregarding their gender - we have snow white as i said before who is grey and male - and countless others (we had seventeen for a number of years) all named with total disregard for gender. the cats did not know the difference.
> 
> 
> DorisT said:
> ...


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Yes, they are very tameable. Start with food and water, talk to them when they come out to eat as you sit there quietly. They will learn to trust you first with the food..then with the touching and loving. Tamed a very wild but hungry feral cat, Fred, who came to my home..started as an outside cat, eventually allowed inside in cold weather, became a friendly cuss. He tolerated everyone eventually, even the vet.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Dave,
Your pictures turned out great, despite the weather. It's nice to share not just the words but visuals as well. It helps with the understanding. thanks for sharing!
Carol (IL)


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.mommyskitchen.net/2009/01/overnight-crock-pot-oatmeal.html
> 
> Here's something like I make - usually keep the steel cut oats, water and milk ratio the same and then add in whatever I have in the refrigerator or pantry. I think my favorite is with dried cranberries, apples, pecans and some orange zest.


THANKS FOR THIS RECIPE and I also got the Sweet Potato Pie further down the page. Sounds nice!


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Have been in Southern Florida for about one week now. Will be here till May. DH and I can no longer put up with all the ice and snow up north.Tried Dave's recipe for Bacon, Potato and Spinach Dish for supper. Put a little mustard and garlic in the vinagrette, and added some chopped hard boiled eggs and grape tomatoes to Spring salad mix. DH liked it very much and will have many more times. Happy that Andrina the kitty found such a wonderful home, and that others are doing their best to care for feral kitties. Blessings sent to all who need them.


----------



## Ragdoll (Jan 21, 2011)

Nittergma-the feral-born cat that is companion to my tortie was socialized after being born under a mobile home and trapped by animal-loving friends of mine. The lady carried her around in a baby sling all day. (The gal likes animals so much more than people.) This seemed to get the kitten used to being with people. Probably letting the boys handle and play with the kitty gently will do the trick.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

If you wanted to take care of them I'm sure they'd stay warm in the hole in your yard in your climate with our cats we've had to make sure they're safe from other animals that might hurt them. They might have more chance of living at least if they stayed away from the local shelters if they're not the 'no kill kind. Hope you can catch them sure is nice you're willing to take care of them!


mjs said:


> Paulaff said:
> 
> 
> > mjs said:
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Dave te pics are very nice. Thanks for posting them.


----------



## Mimi Cindy (Aug 10, 2011)

DOLLYSO, I'm very familiar with Phil Vassar. I live 10 minutes from Nashville, Tn. I love his music. I'm sure he was very entertaining!


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Had a great time at Rye Bonfire, I'm posting some very rough pics of the town and the celebrations. Saturday was a bit dull and misty, but very mild, ideal for Bonfire, but not so good for takng good pics!
> 
> Hope you like them!
> Dave


The pictures are wonderful, Dave - thank you! How could you not have a great time in such a beautiful place?


----------



## DOLLYSO (Oct 16, 2011)

Mimi Cindy it was Phil Vassars last tour of the year and he was just totally wound and very over the top entertaining. Someone threw up some red wax candy lips on the stage wrapped in plastic, while singing he opened them up and really took off imitating Mick Jaggers. Last time I saw Phil was about four years ago at our local ski area at an outside concert in the summer and again he was just full of energy. This theatre is about 15 miles from me and have seen a lot of mixed generes up on stage but Kris Kristopherson did an acoustic solo and he wasnt so great, kept forgetting the words but the audience helped him very well. Saw Ricky Skaggs with his band and then another time Travis Tritt acoustic on stage and he was outstanding. Have been down to Nashville twice and got caught up in the contemporary country music about seven years ago falling the love with Trace Adkins who I have met five times now. Go to a lot of country concerts and county fairs far and wide. Got to see Jeffrey Steele with his band up at the Niagara Falls Casino two years ago for two nights and he is one great writer and entertainer! Still like my classic rock n roll and doo whop along the way too. Most recent concert was Greg Allman opening up for the Steve Miller band about a half hour away in Indiana, PA. Phil Vassar mentioned he started out playing at the Best Western in Indiana, PA years ago. Well guess this will be my last post on thes weekends Tea Party and its been a blast. Thanks for the great pictures Dave and thanks to all for sharing the recipes.


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

lol love the step by step process. i was wondering if you could make the Christmas cake without the nuts (1 because i'm not a big fan of nuts in cake 2 not sure when a person who is allergic might drop by and need something sweet). i know the reaction i'm going to get to this one can the brandy be optional as well. i do not like alcohol but this is just me. 
thanks


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

askem1728 said:


> lol love the step by step process. i was wondering if you could make the Christmas cake without the nuts (1 because i'm not a big fan of nuts in cake 2 not sure when a person who is allergic might drop by and need something sweet). i know the reaction i'm going to get to this one can the brandy be optional as well. i do not like alcohol but this is just me.
> thanks


Askem, I too am fatally allergic to nuts -- I substitute them for raisons. I am a recovered alcoholic -- I substitute the alcohol for apple juice or grape juice works too in the Christmas cake. Have a safe baking time for the holidays!!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

askem1728 said:


> lol love the step by step process. i was wondering if you could make the Christmas cake without the nuts (1 because i'm not a big fan of nuts in cake 2 not sure when a person who is allergic might drop by and need something sweet). i know the reaction i'm going to get to this one can the brandy be optional as well. i do not like alcohol but this is just me.
> thanks


Have you checked the method out?- bit hard to omit the brandy from this one!
Generally I would not add nuts to a fruit cake other than almonds. And alcohol can be omitted- but would need to substitute some other liquid like 5mmdpns suggested. Believe it or not I am not a big alcohol drinker but love a bit in my fruit cakes- it doesn't really taste of alcohol and the alcohol itself is evaporated during cooking (unless it is then soaked in brandy as some cakes are). All the same I wouldn't use it for a recovering alcoholic- or someone who does not drink alcohol such as for religious objections.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Great pics, Dave!

We always keep our animals true to their gender. One time I bought something pink for our male cat and my DD refused to let him use it. Same thing with one of the female dogs with "boy" things. I once tried to tell her it really didn't matter, but she still said "no". Some colors can be both male and female so most of the time I choose those. Kids are funny sometimes!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Imagine the gender mix up you could give a cat dressing him in pink! But as it a social distinction maybe cats would use pink for boys if they had a choice? Maybe all you cat owners should test your cats to see which they prefer.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

[Glad you like the pics, sorry they aren't great, but it was a busy day and I only had time for a quick run round the town. The castle is in a commanding position, here's a view of it from the Undercliff.

Dave[/quote]

I Love the picture.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Had a great time at Rye Bonfire, I'm posting some very rough pics of the town and the celebrations. Saturday was a bit dull and misty, but very mild, ideal for Bonfire, but not so good for takng good pics!
> 
> Hope you like them!
> Dave


Wow these are keepers too of England. DH has ex in-laws we keep in contact with plus my son ( step son was born in England) I'm printing all these pics out for them. Thank You so much


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks for the pictures dave - beautiful country.

it's not quite one monday morning but i am tired - almost fell asleep playing solitare - lol - but that means it is time to do the inhaler - pop my meds and head for bed. see all of you in the morning.

sleep well everyone - and that includes the cats feral and otherwise.

hugs -

sam


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

My neices used to put their cat Spike in a dollbugy & wheel him around the house. My Miss Fang was a stray that came to my brother's house already spayed & de-clawed. She is a very loving cat. She thinks she owns my bedroom & cries when she can't get in her. Dave I love all of your pictures. I am Irish Scotish, & Dutch. The irish & Scotish are on both sides of the family. My dad use to call my nephew Josh a PobillyBrave (Polish Hillbilly Indian). lol


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Had a great time at Rye Bonfire, I'm posting some very rough pics of the town and the celebrations. Saturday was a bit dull and misty, but very mild, ideal for Bonfire, but not so good for takng good pics!
> ...


I'm glad you and everyone else likes the photos. Rye is an old mediaeval walled town that has been part of Britain's coastal defences since Edwayd III built the _Landgate_ and the _Ypres Tower_ in the fourteenth century, the street plan has remained unchanged for 700 years and is a maze of narrow streets and alleys.

The town stands on a rocky cliff looking out over miles of sandy salt flats that are criss-crossed by navigable channels as you can see from the picture of the view from the gun battery (posted above). This made the area ideal for smugglers in the 17th to 19th centuries, the gangs were exceedingly well-organised and entire towns would be involved in the illegal enterprise. The favourite commodities for the smugglers haven't changed much over the years, alcohol and tobacco were top of the list, along with silk which was also very heavily taxed.

France is only 25 miles away and ships would moor out at sea so the smuggling gangs could row out to collect their goods, then come right inshore using the narrow channels. It was a dangerous game of cat-and-mouse with the excise men who were armed and had fast cutters, but the smugglers had local knowledge and thousands of hiding places in caves under the chalk cliffs along the coast. In the late eighteenth century, well over half the brandy drunk in London had been imported illegally, the government which needed the money to fight the French was getting desperate as can be seen from the plaque on the wall of _The Ship_ pub in Rye.

We may have been 'Bonfiring' this weekend, but _The Lad_ still got his history lesson!

Dave


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

WAAAAAY Cool! Thanks for the lesson and the great pix. Glad you had a good time; bonfire picture was impressive.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

siouxann said:


> WAAAAAY Cool! Thanks for the lesson and the great pix. Glad you had a good time; bonfire picture was impressive.


Glad you like them. Rye's Bonfire is famous for its _Fire Boat_, the effigy of a local 'guest baddie' is always placed on an old pleasure boat on top of the timber pyre and stuffed with _thunderclap_ fireworks.

We particularly liked this year's guest, it was of a woman who objects to the motorcyclists who congregate on Saturdays around a chippy at one end of The Strand. It's a well-known meeting point for 'ride-outs' and bikers being bikers, they do that 'biker-thing' of standing around looking at each others bikes, rubbing their chins thoughtfully, whilst talking complete and utter twaddle about the relative merits of their machines *GRIN*

So this year the woman in question was depicted on a motor-bike waving her rolling-pin at the crowd, much to everyone's amusement. It's all good-natured and typical of Bonfire fun and mischief!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

It was such a nice sunny Autumn day yesterday, we took a liesurely ride home and stopped off for lunch in the market town of Ashford in Kent, famous for its unusual memorial First World War Tank in a little square just off the High Street. 

Lovely countryside around there, I thought you might like to see one of the paths beside the River Stour.

Dave


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

dandylion said:


> :
> 
> Bluebirdlet, maybe you should provide a picture of your beautiful cream point Himalayan, Theodore, with his ice blue eyes, for my newest Dandylion Avatar  Theodore sounds perfect.


Oh, Dandylion, when I figure out how to make that happen, I will do it! Love that idea!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> [So this year the woman in question was depicted on a motor-bike waving her rolling-pin at the crowd, much to everyone's amusement. It's all good-natured and typical of Bonfire fun and mischief!
> 
> Dave


That's FUNNY!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Happy Monday morning! Up early, awaiting the arrival of the painters. Ought to be a crazy day!


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Well, Ladies and Gents, This is embarrassing, Izzy may be a tortie  After looking them up on the web, I must say that Izzy looks a lot like them, with just a little more white on her face and the four white paws.
> 
> I'm going to get some better pictures of her and let you folks tell me what Ive got
> As I said I was a dog person until a few years ago when I took in a stray cat. I don't know if I should be terribly embarrassed or, well I guess it's too late for that. I'll just get those pictures on here ASAP.


Izzy is beautiful no matter what you call her! I love her pictures! 
& your stories of how she has adapted are entertaining!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Dave,
> Your pictures turned out great, despite the weather. It's nice to share not just the words but visuals as well. It helps with the understanding. thanks for sharing!
> Carol (IL)


Glad you like the photos and that they helped to explain it all. These traditional celebrations are hard to for people to understand unless they're brought up with them. Only one more week of Bonfire, then we start planning next year's festivities!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Happy Monday morning! Up early, awaiting the arrival of the painters. Ought to be a crazy day!


Hope it all goes well and they don't make too much mess!

Dave


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Dave, I love all your pictures. I hope we can get to see more of the countryside of England on our next visit.

I don't think you'd be happy at all if you emigrated. You have England running through your veins. You'd be bored with U.S. history, if that's where you planned to move.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Paulaff said:


> Since there's been a lot of talk about cats this wkend, I have a question. We do not own any cats--my husband is allergic. However, in a 'hole' in our backyard are 4 kittens (actually they're not so little anymore, may have been born late last winter or very early spring) who have adopted our yard, including our deck. They are great fun to watch as they play, but I'm not sure if I should do anything for them for the coming winter. I called our animal control person & she said they will survive on their own just fine, but I'm not too sure. Any thoughts?


One of my neices is a vet.
She says you never own cats.
They own you!


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Dave, Rye Bonfire: Those are great pics. 
I almost feel as if I were there.
Thanks for sending to us all.


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

Jynx, it is exhilarating to think about your mother getting a red washer & dryer! Good for her! Very thoughtful of you to honor her wishes, even though you had already shopped for other sets for her.

Very proud of you for your recovery from lung cancer, & willingness to do the "walks" for others, too. COPD & lung cancer are serious concerns, so often overlooked in our culture. Thank you for bringing it to our minds.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

It's Monday morning here, and since logging out on Saturday evening (my headache came back) at page 13, it took me a while to catch up!  I've enjoyed reading the discussion about cats--we've had all kinds, wild, tame, and in between. We had a girl kitty named Oliver by my son (he said she looked like that kitty in the movie). Yesterday I finished up the last pair of slippers--DD tried them on but didn't like the "bumpy bottom" of the garter stitch, so I'll likely make her some softer ones after Christmas. I made a couple more hats (crocheted) for the coat drive from scrap yarn and am working on another hat design. Tomorrow we will go and get things for Thanksgiving dinner, and of course I will be knitting for Christmas every spare hour! Hopefully, the yarn I ordered for a scarf for my sister comes today--we shall see--and I plan to use a color change technique for that. Of course I will post some pics when I am done!

Strangely, the pictures of England Dave posted make me homesick for Kentucky--I do miss a green countryside sometimes.


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

Nana, I am trying to learn from Dori, copying & pasting your recipe. If this works, I will go back & copy others. Your Beef Stew meat receipt certainly sounds good! Thanks!


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

Belle Star, your Sophie was pretty, with a sweet, yet knowing face!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Here's the latest scoop on Andrina, Andy, Angie, or whatever. Up until last evening before I went to bed she hadn't eaten or used her litter box. Hid in a corner of the bathroom whenever she heard me come in. But eventually she would come out and either play or snuggle.

This morning, I saw signs that she had eaten (a lot), and used her litter box twice, once while I was there. I told her what a good kitty she is and stroked her! She is so playful, rolls on her back so I can pet her tummy, which means she has learned to trust me already.

She weighed 2.6 pounds when the shelter last weighed her, which isn't much considering her size. We've got to put some flesh on those bones! 

DH just went down to play with her and she took to him immediately. I think she has won him over. I didn't want her to become a one person cat so that's good.

Almost time to shift her to the sunporch so she can get some fresh air and explore some more.

It's nice having a kitten/cat in the house once more!


----------



## Paulaff (Mar 9, 2011)

Nittergma--I never thought of other animals being a threat, & although we don't have many loose pets around town, I do live in a very wooded area & a few yrs ago coyotes were reported. I
m about to call the vet; I'll see what he says.
Thanks for the info!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Here's the latest scoop on Andrina, Andy, Angie, or whatever. Up until last evening before I went to bed she hadn't eaten or used her litter box. Hid in a corner of the bathroom whenever she heard me come in. But eventually she would come out and either play or snuggle.
> 
> This morning, I saw signs that she had eaten (a lot), and used her litter box twice, once while I was there. I told her what a good kitty she is and stroked her! She is so playful, rolls on her back so I can pet her tummy, which means she has learned to trust me already.
> 
> ...


It is obvious to me that her name should be Triple A!!! Since she is still a young kitten, her weight is ok. Some cats have it in their genes to be 18lb'ers and others have such a small boned build that they are only 7-10lbs. As long as she has enough appropriate food to eat, Triple A will grow as programmed by her genes. Not to worry. Great that she now has a mom and dad!!!


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Had a great time at Rye Bonfire, I'm posting some very rough pics of the town and the celebrations. Saturday was a bit dull and misty, but very mild, ideal for Bonfire, but not so good for takng good pics!
> 
> Hope you like them!
> Dave


Oh, boy, I felt that I was there! What a quaint location! Great fun!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Oh, Dave, it is already a mess! Furniture is everywhere and the dogs are excited. Going to be a long week or more!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Oh, Dave, it is already a mess! Furniture is everywhere and the dogs are excited. Going to be a long week or more!


When it gets to be too much, take a walk with a hot cup of coffee! Take the dogs with you too!!


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

What a sweet & furry Tea Party we are having!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Bluebirdlet said:


> What a sweet & furry Tea Party we are having!


You could say "it's the cat's meow!"
Love all the talk about the kitties. I have a long-haired black cat with green eyes. He was going to be taken to the pound by his previous owners. I work with his former cat-mom, and I took him to prevent that from happening. He's a nice cat, likes to sit on my lap when i'm at the computer. He was neutered and declawed so he is strictly an indoor cat now.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Ms. Whatever is fitting right in. I'm glad I'm getting to know how amazing cats are  
One learns much more than knit techniques in thiis paradise.



DorisT said:


> Here's the latest scoop on Andrina, Andy, Angie, or whatever. Up until last evening before I went to bed she hadn't eaten or used her litter box. Hid in a corner of the bathroom whenever she heard me come in. But eventually she would come out and either play or snuggle.
> 
> This morning, I saw signs that she had eaten (a lot), and used her litter box twice, once while I was there. I told her what a good kitty she is and stroked her! She is so playful, rolls on her back so I can pet her tummy, which means she has learned to trust me already.
> 
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Ms. Whatever is fitting right in. I'm glad I'm getting to know how amazing cats are
> One learns much more than knit techniques in thiis paradise.


*chuckling* here -- Its a tea party chat!!!
:thumbup:


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

phylled1 said:


> Dave, do you know you can get Purple Poppies to wear to remember the animals in all the Wars a local vet has been selling them i read it in the local paper but it was to late to get one i will look out for them next year


Apologies for the delay in responding, I'm still catching up with myself!

The _Purple Poppy Appeal_ for the welfare of animals caught up in human conflict, was started by Animal Aid in Tonbridge, Kent. On Thursday they laid a wreath at the Animals in War Memorial in London:

http://www.animalaid.org.uk/h/n/NEWS/news_other//2584//

You can find out more about their campaign from their downloadable booklet, here:

http://www.animalaid.org.uk/images/pdf/booklets/war.pdf

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

bellestarr12 said:


> Totally unrelated to anything anyone's been talking about here, but has anyone else seen the new movie "Anonymous," about Shakespeare's works having actually been written by the Edward DeVere, the Earl of Oxford? The Oxfordian theory is bunk, and the film plays pretty fast and loose with history - the critics in the States pretty much trashed it for that - but Joe and I (both English teachers) went yesterday and thoroughly enjoyed it for the gorgeous and sordid fiction it is.
> 
> Dave, I so enjoy the history you share with us and wondered if you had any thoughts on it?


I've only read the reviews, but I'm familiar with the rather shaky theory. Iit looks like good old-fashioned speculative twaddle to me, I might go to see it if I get time.

I'm always in two minds about such things, one the one hand, I enjoy a merry costumed romp as much as anybody else; on the other hand, they make a lot of work for anybody teachng history. The problem is, as always, the power of film and television exceeds that of the written word. Fortunately, I don't have to deal with too much of this kind of mis-information presented as historical fact; although my feelings towards Dan Brown for his truly dreadful bilge-water _The Da Vinci Code_, are less than charitable!

From a History of Architecture perspective, I have enough trouble counter-acting C14th castles in the Arthurian legend; ruined Greek temples in films like _300_, they were intact at the time and; worst of all, a _Dickensian London_ that seems to span a century-and-a-half! My colleagues in History of Fashion have a far worse time of it, Robin Hood and his Merrie Men with zip-fasteners on their tunics always brings a laugh. I also pity my archeology friends, they devote at least half the first year trying to dispel the Atlantis myth, that load of garbage just refuses to die!

This year it's the turn of the English Lit department to be staggering around with glazed looks on their faces; couldn't happen to nicer bunch, it'll give them something to do besides boring us all rigid with their wretched iambic pantameter and the way Shakespeare's sonnets differ from standard sonnet form. My heart goes out to them, honest!

Dave


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

Paulaff said:


> Nittergma--I never thought of other animals being a threat, & although we don't have many loose pets around town, I do live in a very wooded area & a few yrs ago coyotes were reported. I
> m about to call the vet; I'll see what he says.
> Thanks for the info!


Coyotes get cats and small dogs quite regularly where I live. Can't be mad at them - lunch is lunch, I suppose. But that's why our cats stay indoors :-(


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> bellestarr12 said:
> 
> 
> > Totally unrelated to anything anyone's been talking about here, but has anyone else seen the new movie "Anonymous," about Shakespeare's works having actually been written by the Edward DeVere, the Earl of Oxford? The Oxfordian theory is bunk, and the film plays pretty fast and loose with history - the critics in the States pretty much trashed it for that - but Joe and I (both English teachers) went yesterday and thoroughly enjoyed it for the gorgeous and sordid fiction it is.
> ...


Oh Dave, I love it! especially Robin Hood and the gang with zippers! I guess we all have things we can and can't forgive - I switched from medieval to American lit in grad school and I remember when Disney's Pocahontas came out - I was totally livid knowing the little kids I saw at the multiplex with parents who didn't know any better would actually believe that nonsense, and wound up teaching a short unit on the corruptions and revisions of that particular bit of our history. I'm sure there are people who will take Anonymous seriously, so maybe I should feel guilty for enjoying it so much.

Didn't like 300 at all, though, and for reasons other than the architecture :wink:


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

thanks 5mm and darowil. i do love fruit cake but not the idea of some that are soaked in alcohol for hours to weeks or months even. yes i do know it most likely makes them taste better. i just personally do not like alcohol. and yes i did read that no brandy actually made it into the cake but it could have. i will have to try this one really soon


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

askem1728 said:


> thanks 5mm and darowil. i do love fruit cake but not the idea of some that are soaked in alcohol for hours to weeks or months even. yes i do know it most likely makes them taste better. i just personally do not like alcohol. and yes i did read that no brandy actually made it into the cake but it could have. i will have to try this one really soon


I'm with you on alcohol. I think it simply tastes awful.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> phylled1 said:
> 
> 
> > Dave, do you know you can get Purple Poppies to wear to remember the animals in all the Wars a local vet has been selling them i read it in the local paper but it was to late to get one i will look out for them next year
> ...


I just happened on an animal charity in this country that sounds wonderful to me. It's petsofthehomess. From what I read, they have such a sensible approach, helping with vet bills, etc. And some of those pictures!!!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

bellestarr12 said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > bellestarr12 said:
> ...


I wouldn't say I forgave Hollywood for its historical incongruities, merely that I understand it's artistic licence due to the ignorance and greed of studio bosses. I'm at a time in my life where I see the latest offering of garbage and say, "Here we go, again"!

They do it with events in recent history too, films about WWII are full of inacurracies, then there are the people looking for the names of characters from the film _Titannic_ on memorials; a very special place in Hell is reserved for Disney and all his works, mention the word 'lemming' to any natural historian and watch him or her shudder!

300 was a pretty dreadful film generally, although it did at least get some of the historical facts right and also gave women some of the status they actually had, compared to the wholly sexist Athenian culture. I'm still trying to wsork out why all the Macedonians in _Alexander_ had Irish accents and the Persians had English accents, that's a bit of a mystery, I suppose we make good baddies!

Coming up is the annual orgy of juvenile greed and mawkish sentimentality, bringing with it penguins in igloos, mail coaches in snow-drifts with a curious mixture of C18th and C19th imagery, pre-CocaCola advertsing campaign Father Christmas's dressed in red instead of green and versions of Scrooge depicting ice fairs on the frozen river a mere fifty years out of time!

I think UK historians probably have a tougher time than most other countries, but no matter, our inglorious inmate of 10 Downing Street has declared history to be a "Mickey Mouse Subject"; when my generation dies out, nobody will care any more, there'll be a grand book-burning ceremony and history will be whatever politicians the internet says it is!

Dave


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

O.K. On a lighter note : I'm going to see how my latest pictures of Izzy turned out.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dandylion - it is easy to see why you fell in love with this kitten -too cute. she looks like she is full of personality.

sam


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

She's beautiful!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

dandylion said:


> O.K. On a lighter note : I'm going to see how my latest pictures of Izzy turned out.


She is beautiful. Makes me want to run out and get a cat!!! (only I have such severe allergies to cats and that holds me back). I do have my mini schnauzer and, yes, she does her own purrrrrrring when she gets her ear rubs!!! Enjoy!!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

I think UK historians probably have a tougher time than most other countries, but no matter, our inglorious inmate of 10 Downing Street has declared history to be a "Mickey Mouse Subject"; when my generation dies out, nobody will care any more, there'll be a grand book-burning ceremony and history will be whatever politicians the internet says it is!

Dave[/quote]

He actually SAID THAT???


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

siouxann said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > I think UK historians probably have a tougher time than most other countries, but no matter, our inglorious inmate of 10 Downing Street has declared history to be a "Mickey Mouse Subject"; when my generation dies out, nobody will care any more, there'll be a grand book-burning ceremony and history will be whatever politicians the internet says it is!
> ...


Of course, what politician wouldn't prefer an ignorant public? Historians are dreadfully inconvenient people, they can point to a politician's latest scheme and say, "The last time that was tried, it all ended in disaster, what makes you think it will work this time?" For politicians, the general public's ignorance is their bliss.

I used to get annoyed by it, but now most of us have given up. There's no changing the general mood, a degree in Golf Course Management will make you more money than a lifetime skulking in archives; after all, consumer activity accounts for over 60% of the UK's GDP!

Dave


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I agree Dave. Students do not learn much about history. I think we are doing a disservice to the future generations.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

I think you are 'preachin' to the choir" here, Dave. 
It sounds like you are needed on the parliament floor.



siouxann said:


> I think UK historians probably have a tougher time than most other countries, but no matter, our inglorious inmate of 10 Downing Street has declared history to be a "Mickey Mouse Subject"; when my generation dies out, nobody will care any more, there'll be a grand book-burning ceremony and history will be whatever politicians the internet says it is!
> 
> Dave


He actually SAID THAT???[/quote]


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Dave, I love all your pictures. I hope we can get to see more of the countryside of England on our next visit.
> 
> I don't think you'd be happy at all if you emigrated. You have England running through your veins. You'd be bored with U.S. history, if that's where you planned to move.


I have a couple of ideas for your next visit, I think they'll amuse you!

I was thinking more of Monaco, I could definitely handle the climate, particularly in January and February!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

dandylion said:


> I think you are 'preachin' to the choir" here, Dave.
> It sounds like you are needed on the parliament floor.
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote]

Not me, I don't want anything to do with that lot, I might start taking myself seriously if I hung around with them for too long!

Dave


----------



## karhyunique (Feb 21, 2011)

Dave,love your pictures !


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

karhyunique said:


> Dave,love your pictures !


Thanks, I'm glad you like the. It's a picturesque part of the country and only a couple of hours from where I live.

Dave


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

You know, speaking of all we have spoken about on this forum, I never thought that Americans had too much in common with people from accross the pond. Then I saw the movie about the English women who posed for the nude calendar to make money for one of their husband's cancer treatment. 

That was the first movie about England that made me think that --- these ladies were just like my personal little ladies groups, and the neighborhoods i have known all of my life. I would love knowing those ladies. 

I think it's too bad that most movies are made in the glitsy, coastal, capital cities of the world,where, life isn't like --- true life as we know it. 

Well, maybe you all know what I'm getting at, but can't zero in on? It's one of the things I love about K P.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > Dave, I love all your pictures. I hope we can get to see more of the countryside of England on our next visit.
> ...


Now I'm curious!! About your ideas about our next visit.

Dave, as a historian, you will know the answer to my question. When I was doing my famiy history, I wanted to know as much about my ancestors as I could learn; where they came from, what they did for a living, etc., etc. When I was done, I found out that the things I had read in history books may not have been accurate. Everyone had a different opinion. How does a historian know which reference books to believe in?


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > DorisT said:
> ...


I can offer you anything from Roman villas and Norman castles in stunning countryside, to stately homes, moated Plantagenet castles, steam railways, a couple of palaces, naval dockyards, cathedrals, hunting lodges, arboretums, bronze age settlements, windmills, watermills, industrial heritage, hop farms, battlefields and dozens of coaching inns; Kent, Surrey and Sussex have examples of most things, take your pick!

Dave


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


WOW!! I'll have to think about that. it all sounds good. I'd like to rent a car, but I don't think rental cars are available to folks over 72 years of age.

As you can probably tell, I'm over my jet lag - up at 4 AM and on the computer!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Dave, as a historian, you will know the answer to my question. When I was doing my famiy history, I wanted to know as much about my ancestors as I could learn; where they came from, what they did for a living, etc., etc. When I was done, I found out that the things I had read in history books may not have been accurate. Everyone had a different opinion. How does a historian know which reference books to believe in?


You do like the big questions! The trick of it is to separate out the types of sources you are using, also to read the reviews of historical works.

Sources first, a _primary source_ is an original artifact, document or physical remain dating from the period in question; this could also include old photographs of something no longer in existence, for example one taken in the 1930s of a building destroyed during the war. A tape recording of somebody talking about their life as a child would also be included in this, although one has to bear in mind the speaker's recollections may not be entirely accurate for a variety of reasons. For genealogists, church records, tomb stones, _Books of the Dead_ etc., all count as primary sources, as do family photographs and heirlooms handed down from generation to generation.

_Secondary sources_ are histories and commentaries written by people some time after the event. They may, or may not, have handled the original source material themselves, frequently they have been entirely written interpreting and amalgamating the works of others. This is where the bibliography at the back of the book becomes important, academics cite their sources to back up their own interpretations and arguments, so you need to check these out too. The other thing to do is to learn a bit about the writer, nobody is entirely neutral and historians all have their own pet theories; many histories have a social or political purpose, usually benign, but a purpose nonetheless.

When an academic work on an event, location, artifact or figure is published, copies go to various reviewers who work for libraries, universities and academic and literary journals, it's a good source of income for impecunious young graduates! The review process weeds out most of the badly-researched history books, they don't make it onto the public library shelves, but go straight into the 'remainders bins' of book-sellers. It pays to read a book's reviews by other scholars.

The lazy option is the worst, simply looking it up on the internet is almost guaranteed to yield questionnable results. What is there is unregulated, unmoderated, unedited and frequently garbage. One has to be very careful and know a fair bit about the website it comes from, then one has to hope it hasn't been hacked by somebody else. The internet is more dystopian than Orwell's Ministry of Truth in _Nineteen Eighty-Four_, embarrassing episodes and entire histories can be modified or even erased with a right-click of a mouse. Even quite auguste bodies carefully 'edit' their past and embellish their reputation, it can take a fair amount of work to nail some of them. Sites like _Wikepedia_ are seriously dangerous, its inaccuracies have caused some hilariously embarrassing moments for all sorts of people, instant 'Fail' if you cite it as an essay source!

A lot of historical research is checking sources and references, it's boring but necessary; it's far easier to follow a 'paper trail' with books, web pages can and do change overnight!

Hope that helps
Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> WOW!! I'll have to think about that. it all sounds good. I'd like to rent a car, but I don't think rental cars are available to folks over 72 years of age.
> 
> As you can probably tell, I'm over my jet lag - up at 4 AM and on the computer!


I was thinking of places easily accessible by train and bus, I didn't think you'd like to perch on the back of a sports bike!

Dave


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

Wow--I thoroughly have enjoyed reading the TP and getting caught up. 

History vs films/novels---Dave you're completely correct on films/novels being a money maker and not necessarily a history lesson. I'm kind of glad to not be a history major, therefore, I can enjoy a film for purely its entertainment value & videography. What is sad, are those people who don't stop to question the facts and believe the film/book to be accurate. I love historical novels (Sharon Kaye Penman, Margaret George, Jennifer Donnelly) but know (without studying history) that maybe there is a grain of truth and the rest is writer's license. I just love a good long read!

Darowill---is that a real recipe (minus the brandy)? It gave me a chuckle---thank you.

Dave---I love the pictures- especially the old architecture and your narrative of these places. My favorite though is the rose walk!

Kitties,kitties and more kitties! I'm a cat person and love to read how you all are connecting with yours! Of course the pictures are great too! Thank you all for sharing with us.

The Holidays are here, the cookie dough making is starting (for me) and the christmas cakes are resting (getting drunk) and the malls will be too insane to enter! I will de-stress with making slippers!
I would love to see more of how we all celebrate our holidays---special recipes, decorations....etc.

Have a good day all!
Kerry


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

jknappva said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > siouxann said:
> ...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

kerryn said:


> Wow--I thoroughly have enjoyed reading the TP and getting caught up.
> 
> History vs films/novels---Dave you're completely correct on films/novels being a money maker and not necessarily a history lesson. I'm kind of glad to not be a history major, therefore, I can enjoy a film for purely its entertainment value & videography. What is sad, are those people who don't stop to question the facts and believe the film/book to be accurate. I love historical novels (Sharon Kaye Penman, Margaret George, Jennifer Donnelly) but know (without studying history) that maybe there is a grain of truth and the rest is writer's license. I just love a good long read!
> 
> ...


I have no objection to historical fiction, it frequently contains many truths about human nature; but I wouldn't object were the books and films forced to carry a big notice clearly stating they are works of fiction.

I'm possibly more sceptical than others, art history is my 'retirement career', I spent many years as a commercial architectural photographer, a background in advertising teaches one to suspect everybody's motives!

Let's not forget, most of those wonderful renaissance paintings were paid for by wealthy social-climbing patrons, intent on embellishing their public image. An artifact like the Bayeux Tapestry may contain many useful details for miltary historians, but it was comissioned by a relative of William the Conqueror, so it isn't without bias. Beautiful stained glass windows were paid for by wealthy families and you can frquently find their portrait worked into a story from the bible. Going further back, many of the Greek plays were paid for by rich merchants; as for Shakespeare, his historical plays were anything but unbiased, look at his portrayal of Richard III.

We've been at it for centuries, artists, photographers and writers need to eat, follow the money if you want the truth; as Machiavelli observed, "Riches and glory are what men seek", he really understood human nature!

Dave


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Dave, without your knowledge and expertise, the Tea Party might be dullsville! No offense to any of our posters. LOL

Thanks for the explanation of how to judge a history book. I guess in the long run we have to leave it to the experts to "weed out" the trash.

Speaking of oral history, my Dad loved to embellish the truth for some reason, so a lot of things he told me I found out later were not true. As for my mother-in-law, we had the same problem. Stories get passed down from one generation to another and grow "bigger" each time. The best thing to do is take it all with a grain of salt and try to find the truth.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

kerryn said:


> Dave---I love the pictures- especially the old architecture and your narrative of these places. My favorite though is the rose walk!
> 
> Kitties,kitties and more kitties! I'm a cat person and love to read how you all are connecting with yours! Of course the pictures are great too! Thank you all for sharing with us.
> 
> ...


Kerry, I love the rose walk, also. So peaceful!

I'll have a couple of cookie recipes for you next Tea Party in case you don't have enough already. LOL.

I've been playing with my new kitty this morning and decided I'd better take a picture of her before long. At the rate she's eating, she'll look entirely different in another week. Her facial markings are so strange that she almost looks like a hyena, but a cute hyena, if you can picture that. Loves to roll over on her back in my lap and have her tummy rubbed. How many cats do you have?


----------



## SHCooper (May 8, 2011)

The weekend is more than over but since there are so many cat folk taking part in the tea party I felt I should share this. I opened a can of Friskies Indoor Cat 'Chuncky Chicken & Turkey Casserole' for my cat and found it was not the usual quality --- it reeked as though it had been regurgitated and looked just as disgusting! The can is marked on the bottom: Best if used by July 2013 11911161 L4GA42331

I opened another can which has one number different in the last series and it was fine. Unfortunately I have 2 more cans with the same markings as the disgusting one. I contacted Purina/Friskies by e-mail this morning but wanted to warn you to check your cans if you use this product.


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

Dave i have a history question for you. what do you know about the Moyles (spelled right) court. i haven't really been able to find a lot and i was wondering if after all the horrible things that happened in England at that time and because of it. could that have been why the few remainder Moyles were thrown out of England and ended up in Ireland. mind you i can be wrong with the little information i currently have seen on this time in history. am very curious to know more. if you could PM me with any good links or places to start i would be so happy.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

no no askem - we want to know also.

sam


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Dave, without your knowledge and expertise, the Tea Party might be dullsville! No offense to any of our posters. LOL
> 
> Thanks for the explanation of how to judge a history book. I guess in the long run we have to leave it to the experts to "weed out" the trash.
> 
> Speaking of oral history, my Dad loved to embellish the truth for some reason, so a lot of things he told me I found out later were not true. As for my mother-in-law, we had the same problem. Stories get passed down from one generation to another and grow "bigger" each time. The best thing to do is take it all with a grain of salt and try to find the truth.


Thanks, I try to be helpful, although I'm not an expert on everything, the gaps in my knowledge on some topics are more like vast yawning chasms!

When it comes to history books, we can all be 'experts', it just takes a little research. There's truth in all of them, but one has to work out whose truth it is. Independant reviews are helpful, but the reviewer may have his or her own agenda, as might the owner or publisher of the journal for which they write. Historians and most other academics are a quarrelsome lot and prone to vanity, a reviewer taught by one expert on a subject might view his former tutor's work differently from another taught by one of his tutor's competitors. Many young historians hone their literary skills by writing reviews, they are themselves experts in a particular area, they will probably be working on books of their own and have their own pet theories; academe has been described as 'an incestuous nest of vipers' by more than one observer.

Much the same thing applies to oral histories, even with the best will in the world, the story we tell others of our personal past has been told many times, we edit and embellish the tale to portray ourselvers the way we wish to be seen and to tell the story we wish to tell. When an elderly lady goes into a school to tell youngsters about what it was like to grow up during the war, she doesn't do it under oath and wired up to a lie-detector!

I'm all for the academic revolution that has democratised many fields, prior to the 1960s a university education was limited to a small elite that was predominantly white, male and well-heeled. Following equal rights legislation, more women and members of ethnic minorities entered academic institutions, histories became less focussed on 'great events' and there was a flowering of local and domestic history.

In recent years amateur genealogy has become fashionable, for a variety of reasons. The last hundred years have seen tremendous advances in technology and living standards, there have been great conflicts as well as political and economic turbulence, it's all very unsettling. People as a whole are resistant to change, in uncertain times they seek refuge in a comfortingly familiar past, for this reason one needs to read their histories with a degree of scepticism. I'm not suggesting it's all a pack of lies, but the writer may be viewing the past through a pair of rose-tinted spectacles.

Historical re-enactments and heritage centres edit out the fear, the squalor, the violence and brutality of the time. They're colourful pagents where nobody gets hurt, or dies a terrible death; everybody gets to live and drive home in their air-conditioned cars, to their centrally-heated homes.

I'm not condemning any of it, I'm merely suggesting we all need to take the time and trouble to interrogate the information on offer.

Dave


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

Some of my dad's brothers & sisters are doing a family gegeology from their mother's side of the family & part of the research they did was going through old family cemitaries down south where the family was from originaly as they had move to Michigan after she children where older kids. They said they found a lot of interesting things. They also got to see parts of Kentucky & West Virginia that they hadn't seen before. These are people in there 60's & 70's & they did a lot of walking in unusual places. I can't wait to see the results when they have it all done.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Here's a picture of my new kitty. We decided on the name Andie as in Andie Macdowell (sp?). She just woke up so doesn't look very happy.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

The pillow behind Andie reads, "Anyone can be a Grandfather, but it takes someone special to be a Grandpa." It was given to DH by one of the grandchildren.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

askem1728 said:


> Dave i have a history question for you. what do you know about the Moyles (spelled right) court. i haven't really been able to find a lot and i was wondering if after all the horrible things that happened in England at that time and because of it. could that have been why the few remainder Moyles were thrown out of England and ended up in Ireland. mind you i can be wrong with the little information i currently have seen on this time in history. am very curious to know more. if you could PM me with any good links or places to start i would be so happy.


Talking of yawning chasms of ingnorance...

I'm afraid the only Moyles Court I know of, is the school in Hampshire. It was the home of Lady Alice Lisle who was found guilty of harbouring fugitives following the failed Monmouth Rebellion which was defeated at the Battle of Sedgemoor in 1685. Lady Alice had given shelter to non-conformist ministers and was sentenced to death by Judge Jeffrys at the famous _Bloody Assizes_. Things were fairly confused about that time, as England and Wales struggled to achieve political stability after decades of turmoil, many non-conformists skedaddled off to Catholic Ireland which was a lot freer at the time, English forces were all tied up trying to establish order internally.

Beyond that, I'm afraid I can't help you, events outside of London during the mid-to-late seventeenth century never really captured my imagination. I remember the period dimly from my history lessons about forty years ago, I was more interested in the architecture of the age. Following the _Great Fire of London_ in 1666, the city was completely rebuilt, I'm afraid I found that process far more fascinating!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Lisa crafts 62 said:


> Some of my dad's brothers & sisters are doing a family gegeology from their mother's side of the family & part of the research they did was going through old family cemitaries down south where the family was from originaly as they had move to Michigan after she children where older kids. They said they found a lot of interesting things. They also got to see parts of Kentucky & West Virginia that they hadn't seen before. These are people in there 60's & 70's & they did a lot of walking in unusual places. I can't wait to see the results when they have it all done.


Tracing one's own family history has become incredibly popular of late, local archives and church records have never been so busy. However, there's also been lots of damage to tombstones and monuments as amateurs enthusiastically scrape the moss off with wire brushes and many archives are now controlling access since people have a tendency to maltreat ancient documents and even tear pages out of parish records!

On the plus side, it has provided many with hours of pleasure and an excuse to explore their own country and its history. Amateur genealogists have also unearthed lots of interesting stories and historical facts which have benefitted all, so on the whole it's a good thing and something to be encouraged.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Here's a picture of my new kitty. We decided on the name Andie as in Andie Macdowell (sp?). She just woke up so doesn't look very happy.


She is so cute, I'm sure you'll have lots of fun serving your new mistress of the house!

Dave


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dorist - andie looks much like my survivor. wonderful cat -since i don't have a litter box inside she has learned to go out - even nipping me at night to wake me up. last night she was too lazy. this morning i had a little mess to clean up. it doesn't happen too often and is easier for me than having a litter box. 

i think you are going to enjoy yours a whole lot. their personalities grow right along with them. every so often survivor or puff will be sitting on the counter and just staring at me - usually because their food dish is empty. i do enjoy them both.

sam


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Here's a picture of my new kitty. We decided on the name Andie as in Andie Macdowell (sp?). She just woke up so doesn't look very happy.


Indeed, she is a lovely little tortie, looking really good.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> askem1728 said:
> 
> 
> > Dave i have a history question for you. what do you know about the Moyles (spelled right) court. i haven't really been able to find a lot and i was wondering if after all the horrible things that happened in England at that time and because of it. could that have been why the few remainder Moyles were thrown out of England and ended up in Ireland. mind you i can be wrong with the little information i currently have seen on this time in history. am very curious to know more. if you could PM me with any good links or places to start i would be so happy.
> ...


Some years ago I was horrified that one of the local academic historians, and reader of mysteries, had never heard of priests' holes. I continued to be shocked, when I asked others on campus, that they also did not know what they were. I don't know if they originated in England or France, or somewhere else, but at least I know what they were for.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Fill us in, mjs, what is a priest hole?


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Thank you all for the compliments on Andie. She'll be really pretty if and when she grows into those ears and long, long legs. I see Siamese in her.

She is such a baby and spoiled already. Wants to take her naps on my lap. Is ravenous all the time so it won't take her long to put on weight. And she loves to cuddle, just the kind of cat I wanted.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

priests holes were secret hidey holes for the priest to hide it when the protestants came riding up. dave is going to like this - but somewhere in english history the protestants were in charge and made catholics most uncomfortable - mass was not allowed - actually practicing the catholic faith was outlawed. some families had private priests and this hole was to hide them in in an emmergency.

sorry dave - i played pretty loose with the history here.

sam


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> priests holes were secret hidey holes for the priest to hide it when the protestants came riding up. dave is going to like this - but somewhere in english history the protestants were in charge and made catholics most uncomfortable - mass was not allowed - actually practicing the catholic faith was outlawed. some families had private priests and this hole was to hide them in in an emmergency.
> 
> sorry dave - i played pretty loose with the history here.
> 
> sam


I'd say you're pretty correct on the Catholic/Protestant problems, Sam. Dave filled us in on some of this while we were in London. To add to your info, I think I remember that the Catholics were forced to go to Protestant services and were fined if they didn't. Did I get that right, Dave?


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

mjs said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > askem1728 said:
> ...


Priest Holes very much originated in England, they were a consequence of the Recussancy Laws introduced by Queen Elizabeth in response to the efforts of Pope Gregory to arrange for her assassination. Under these laws it was illegal to celebrate Catholic Mass and the houses of known Catholics were subject to obsvation and frequent searches were carried out to find priests.

Dave


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave Tracing one's own family history has become incredibly popular of late said:


> I think in the U.S., genealogy became very popular after the movie "Roots" was shown. Can't remember what year that was, but probably in the 70's??
> 
> I used to spend hours at the Library of Congress and the National Archives researching. As you say, I remember hearing of people who actually walked out of the LofC with books in their briefcases, despite the fact that our bags were searched going in and out.
> 
> ...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > priests holes were secret hidey holes for the priest to hide it when the protestants came riding up. dave is going to like this - but somewhere in english history the protestants were in charge and made catholics most uncomfortable - mass was not allowed - actually practicing the catholic faith was outlawed. some families had private priests and this hole was to hide them in in an emmergency.
> ...


They were indeed fined, the penalty for harbouring a priest were far higher. Priests were viewed as fifth columnist enemies of the state, in those days the Pope wielded very real political and military power, he wasn't about to give that up very easily, Elizabeth was very aware of his intentions. The events of 1605 show how very real the danger of a Catholic plot was to the English throne.

Dave


----------



## Joanna88 (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi from Essex,the baconpudding recipe........my gran used to make one rolled up in a piece of white sheeting,very basic, suet pastry rolled out oblong shape,streaky bacon,sliced onions,and sage.rolled up in sheeting,tied both ends and simmered in boiling water for two to twoandhalf hours on the hob,i often make this on a cold winter`s day served with mash potatoes,carrots and covered with parsley sauce.beautiful! the only drawback is having to keep topping the saucepan up with boiling water to stop it drying out. :thumbup:


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Nannajay said:


> Hi from Essex,the baconpudding recipe........my gran used to make one rolled up in a piece of white sheeting,very basic, suet pastry rolled out oblong shape,streaky bacon,sliced onions,and sage.rolled up in sheeting,tied both ends and simmered in boiling water for two to twoandhalf hours on the hob,i often make this on a cold winter`s day served with mash potatoes,carrots and covered with parsley sauce.beautiful! the only drawback is having to keep topping the saucepan up with boiling water to stop it drying out. :thumbup:


That's the other version, I like that one too! But I tend to make the breadcrumb version more often and cook it in my slow cooker, that way I can make it in the morning and go out without having to worry about it boiling dry.

Dave


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

DorisT said:


> kerryn said:
> 
> 
> > Dave---I love the pictures- especially the old architecture and your narrative of these places. My favorite though is the rose walk!
> ...


Can never have too many cookie recipes!!!!
I have one kitty (now 9yrs old) a torty who is a brat. If my husband would allow I'd have another one---but we're content with one dog and one cat.
kerry


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Here's a picture of my new kitty. We decided on the name Andie as in Andie Macdowell (sp?). She just woke up so doesn't look very happy.


She's a cutie!!! I hope you have many years to enjoy her company!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

DorisT said:


> FireballDave Tracing one's own family history has become incredibly popular of late said:
> 
> 
> > I think in the U.S., genealogy became very popular after the movie "Roots" was shown. Can't remember what year that was, but probably in the 70's??
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

I think in the U.S., genealogy became very popular after the movie "Roots" was shown. Can't remember what year that was, but probably in the 70's??

I used to spend hours at the Library of Congress and the National Archives researching. As you say, I remember hearing of people who actually walked out of the LofC with books in their briefcases, despite the fact that our bags were searched going in and out.

I was lucky - one of the LofC staff took pity on me and issued a "stack pass" to me, which meant I could go in the back rooms and pick out any book I wanted instead or having to fill out a form and wait for it to be delivered to me at a desk. I was in seventh heaven, reading city directories from the 19th century, etc., etc., and tracing an ancestor as he moved from one city to another. Those were the days!!

Note: Just googled and found that Roots was not a movie, but a TV mini-series.[/quote]

I'm forever grateful that relatives on both sides of my family researched our family history so I have it at my finger-tips!!
JuneK


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> askem1728 said:
> 
> 
> > Dave i have a history question for you. what do you know about the Moyles (spelled right) court. i haven't really been able to find a lot and i was wondering if after all the horrible things that happened in England at that time and because of it. could that have been why the few remainder Moyles were thrown out of England and ended up in Ireland. mind you i can be wrong with the little information i currently have seen on this time in history. am very curious to know more. if you could PM me with any good links or places to start i would be so happy.
> ...


thank you so much Dave. that is all i was able to find as well. i just wasn't sure how true it was. i found an article here http://www.mysteriousbritain.co.uk/england/hampshire/hauntings/moyles-court.html. just wasn't sure how true it was. my hubby's last name is Moyles and every time i try to ask him about where his family came from all i get is i don't know. he was born in Newfoundland. my other reason for being curious is that he does not have a common last name like i do. i also do know he is prodistent not catholic (sorry can't spell well). i can also find a ton of listings for the Moyles school but that is not what i was looking for. thank you so much for answering so quickly.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Oh, We are definitely Siameeeez, I you PlEEEEEZe. I can even see that in her. The look of royalty.



DorisT said:


> Here's a picture of my new kitty. We decided on the name Andie as in Andie Macdowell (sp?). She just woke up so doesn't look very happy.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

askem1728 said:


> thank you so much Dave. that is all i was able to find as well. i just wasn't sure how true it was. i found an article here http://www.mysteriousbritain.co.uk/england/hampshire/hauntings/moyles-court.html. just wasn't sure how true it was. my hubby's last name is Moyles and every time i try to ask him about where his family came from all i get is i don't know. he was born in Newfoundland. my other reason for being curious is that he does not have a common last name like i do. i also do know he is prodistent not catholic (sorry can't spell well). i can also find a ton of listings for the Moyles school but that is not what i was looking for. thank you so much for answering so quickly.


Sorry I can't tell you more, I'm not a genealogist, I only remember the sad case of Lady Alice which was something of a _cause celebre_ for many yers after her execution.

I'm just getting ready to go out on to-day's 'walk and talk', we're off to St. Bride's in Fleet Street this morning, my favourite Wren Church, the tiered spire is said to be the inspirtion for the tiers of wedding cakes.

I did ask one of my philologist colleagues about the Moyles name, he suggests it's Cornish in origin since the word 'moyl' means 'bald' in the old regional language, so it probably started as a nickname. It's certainly a West Country name, so you should start your researches there or in Brittany in France which has strong historical links with the area.

Hope that helps.
Dave


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Oh, We are definitely Siameeeez, I you PlEEEEEZe. I can even see that in her. The look of royalty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not sure if I'm happy or not with that, Sue. They say Siamese cats are great "talkers." So far, so good. She is so alert and curious about everything, a good jumper, too.

How is Ms Izzy doing? She has such a sweet face!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I think in the U.S., genealogy became very popular after the movie "Roots" was shown. Can't remember what year that was, but probably in the 70's??
> 
> I used to spend hours at the Library of Congress and the National Archives researching. As you say, I remember hearing of people who actually walked out of the LofC with books in their briefcases, despite the fact that our bags were searched going in and out.
> 
> ...


I'm forever grateful that relatives on both sides of my family researched our family history so I have it at my finger-tips!!
JuneK[/quote]

Oh, but June, you missed a lot of fun. It's like being a detective, finding all those little bits and pieces of information. I wouldn't have missed it for the world. Only one of my children has the genealogy bug, but that's all it takes to carry on the search.


----------



## Joanna88 (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi Dave ........slow cooker,why didn`t I think of that! thanks for the tip.I have only recently discovered your Party.....love it!! eagerly wait for the next one. :thumbup:


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

My Miss Fang must have some Siamese in her some where as lately she has be come a real talker.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Nannajay said:


> Hi Dave ........slow cooker,why didn`t I think of that! thanks for the tip.I have only recently discovered your Party.....love it!! eagerly wait for the next one. :thumbup:


Most steamed puddings cook perfectly well in the slow cooker. Simply put the bowl on a trivet and pour boiling water two-thirds of the way up the side. It frees up the hob and you don't steam up the kitchen in Winter.

Dave


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> askem1728 said:
> 
> 
> > thank you so much Dave. that is all i was able to find as well. i just wasn't sure how true it was. i found an article here http://www.mysteriousbritain.co.uk/england/hampshire/hauntings/moyles-court.html. just wasn't sure how true it was. my hubby's last name is Moyles and every time i try to ask him about where his family came from all i get is i don't know. he was born in Newfoundland. my other reason for being curious is that he does not have a common last name like i do. i also do know he is prodistent not catholic (sorry can't spell well). i can also find a ton of listings for the Moyles school but that is not what i was looking for. thank you so much for answering so quickly.
> ...


thank you so much Dave. all i knew is that my hubby didn't have a common name and was curious where it may have started. i knew for a fact that it didn't start here in Canada. i know my hubby use to say that his dad was a Newfoundlander NOT a Canadian but if he had to be anything other than a Newfoundlander than he would tend to say he was British. i will start looking where you suggested. thank you once again.

for me i'm kinda lucky i know that my dad's side of the family all come from Northern Ireland and i have a rather good idea that they settled there after one of the may wars over in England. i know my great grandpa was born in Northern Ireland in 1873. don't know anything before that though.

as for my mom's side of the family it will be even harder because they did at one point drop the first part of their last name. which to be honest is the part i would have kept not the part they did but that is just me. my mom's last name is Packman (spelled correct it is not spelled like the video game from the 80's) only thing is some time before 1950 it was Smith-Packman. my mom does not know why exactly the smith was dropped and the Packman was kept. she did ask a few times growing up but was given no answer. this will all be something i will look into more when i have more time to do so. i have checked Ancestry.ca and put in my mom's last name and found a tiny bit of information. will do more in depth looking when time is better.


----------



## Paulaff (Mar 9, 2011)

thank you so much Dave. that is all i was able to find as well. i just wasn't sure how true it was. i found an article here http://www.mysteriousbritain.co.uk/england/hampshire/hauntings/moyles-court.html. just wasn't sure how true it was. my hubby's last name is Moyles and every time i try to ask him about where his family came from all i get is i don't know. he was born in Newfoundland. my other reason for being curious is that he does not have a common last name like i do. i also do know he is prodistent not catholic (sorry can't spell well). i can also find a ton of listings for the Moyles school but that is not what i was looking for. thank you so much for answering so quickly.[/quote]

Thanks for the website. I'm curious about the British Isles in general since some of my ancestry is from Scotland & England.


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

your welcome. i wasn't sure how accurate the link was that's why i asked Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

askem1728 said:


> your welcome. i wasn't sure how accurate the link was that's why i asked Dave


The bit about Judge Jeffreys is fairly accurate, not too sure about the haunting though! Supposedly, England is full of ghosts with their heads tucked under their arms, wailing women, sobbing children, the sound of horses hooves drawing phantom coaches through clouds of mist.

Fun if you believe in such things and good for tourism, I've never seen or heard any of them, but I know plenty who claim to have seen 'Old Tom' in my local coaching inn. He was employed as a groom, but made most of his money as a pick-pocke, apparently he was locked in a stable and kicked to death by one of the horses, they say you can hear hs screams late at night. It's a load of twaddle, but every old pub needs a story!

Dave


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi everybody. This message if for those that missed it on last weeks tea party.I have been so busy I have't been on the forum much, but I do check my messages. I had a message from Maelinde. She wanted you all to know that she has had three sessions of physical therapy with two more scheduled this week. On Thursday she is having steroid injections int her spine. She wants to visit and post, but the meds made her groggy and she still has a way to go

She thanks everyone for their care and kindmess and will be back as soon as she's able.


----------



## Paulaff (Mar 9, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> askem1728 said:
> 
> 
> > your welcome. i wasn't sure how accurate the link was that's why i asked Dave
> ...


But Dave, the stories are SO much fun!! Here in the States--especially New England, we have loads of ghost tales, even some in my own tiny town. There are scads of stories about the Salem witch trials. Some are historical (I think, not being a history scholar), some historical fiction, & some just plain fiction, but for the most part, I enjoy them all : )


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

maryanne said:


> I had a message from Maelinde. She wanted you all to know that she has had three sessions of physical therapy with two more scheduled this week. On Thursday she is having steroid injections int her spine. She wants to visit and post, but the meds made her groggy and she still has a way to go
> 
> She thanks everyone for their care and kindmess and will be back as soon as she's able.


Thanks for the update--I've been wondering how she's doing. I'll continue sending good thoughts for her healing!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Paulaff said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > askem1728 said:
> ...


They're fun, but a load of old rot. Clanking chains, the branches of chopped down trees thrashing against windows, ghostly footsteps and maniacal laughter are all stories with which to scare the kiddies.

A few highwaymen were hanged where the local branch library now stands, they have fun sleep-overs for children brave enough to stay there. There's an eerie chill in the maps section, but the radiator in that corner has been dodgey for years!

Dave


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Paulaff said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


Isn't Maelinde into the ghost thing? I wonder what she'd have to say to the "old rot" bit? LOL


----------



## Paulaff (Mar 9, 2011)

DorisT said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Paulaff said:
> ...


Ha, ha! I'm into ghost & vampire reading right now, & enjoying most of it. If it's really stupid, I just return the book to the library, but many of them are well done. I have 3 that I read just this year that have become favorites, & I'm looking forward to sequels on 2 of them.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Ms Izzy is perfect, thank you for asking. You would never know that she is a stranger here.

Your comments about talkers reminds me of my previous American short hair cat, Sophie. She talked all of her waking moments. If I was on the phone, she would come in to talk back to me. Friends would say, "I hear Sophie" others would say, "Do you have a baby?" It did get tiresome, and taking her to the vet was torture. She told me how she hated the carrier and the car all of the way there.

Izzy is quieter and likes high places. She has a low window to look out the front on a great woodsy view, and a high window sill to jump to for the, not so good day view, but cars and carport lights at night, and an occasional air plane flying in the night sky. All in all she seems happy and entertained enough. She is very interested in moving yarn and strings, but so far she is respectful of what is mine and what is hers. Shes the best. .



DorisT said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, We are definitely Siameeeez, I you PlEEEEEZe. I can even see that in her. The look of royalty.
> ...


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Ive been reading all the posts about all your cats and we just have had one old but much loved barn cat and I was thinking how nice it would be to have a kitten and guess what showed up in our barn yesterday? 3 kittens half grown and wild! I think someone dropped them off grrrrrrr! (even tho they're very cute) Anyone have any success with taming wild scared kittens?


Yes! We have a large haystack and ferral cats love it, so we are frequently catching wild kittens and taming them and then placing them in good homes. The most difficult one was a grey that was probably 8weeks when we found it. We had to get a large box to keep it in while we tamed it. It worked though. We prefer to find them when they are much younger though.


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

Love the pictures!!!! Thanks for sharing!



FireballDave said:


> Had a great time at Rye Bonfire, I'm posting some very rough pics of the town and the celebrations. Saturday was a bit dull and misty, but very mild, ideal for Bonfire, but not so good for takng good pics!
> 
> Hope you like them!
> Dave


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> askem1728 said:
> 
> 
> > your welcome. i wasn't sure how accurate the link was that's why i asked Dave
> ...


Dave isn't England suppose to be one of the most haunted countries.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

askem1728 said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > askem1728 said:
> ...


There are certainly more ghost stories than most, it all depends on whether one believes in ghosts. They're all jolly entertaining, but most were established in superstitious times and have been heavily embroidered ever since. I enjoy a good story as much as anyone, but I don't believe in any of these myths and fables, I put sightings down to a fevered imagination and poor eyesight!

Dave


----------



## maggieme (Jul 25, 2011)

Dave
When you slow cook the Christmas Pudding do you cover it with something. ie. buttered paper or cheesecloth? and tie that with a string?
I may have missed the directions as I wasn't about to go back and read 24 pages........Margaret


----------



## Ragdoll (Jan 21, 2011)

You people who enjoy a good ghost story might consider a trip to New Mexico. We have a number of haunted places, usually brought about by love affairs gone wrong, in addition to the UFOers in the Roswell area and in the Big Bend area of Texas. It is easy to let the imagination go wild when driving past the White Sands monument at sundown. Lots of strange things in the desert. :-0


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

She is beautiful...and so lucky to have a good home with you.


----------



## pug retirement (Jun 5, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> askem1728 said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


Dave. My mother-in-law would tell you about a place called Kipallaw. (not sure of the spelling.) And She said that the main street of this town was haunted Its in Australia At a certain time of the year, You would hear a coach and 4 horses turn the corner into the mainstreet and charge down the main street. You could also see them. I don't doubt it.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

maggieme said:


> Dave
> When you slow cook the Christmas Pudding do you cover it with something. ie. buttered paper or cheesecloth? and tie that with a string?
> I may have missed the directions as I wasn't about to go back and read 24 pages........Margaret


When I steam or slow-cook my puddings I closely cover them with buttered foil. At the end of the cooking process, I remove the foil, add a couple of tabespoons of vermouth then recover them with a disc of greaseproof paper and fresh foil. They keep in a cool dry evironment for at least 18 months like that.

Dave


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Bluebirdlet said:
> 
> 
> > What a sweet & furry Tea Party we are having!
> ...


Wish I could meet your kitty!


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

dandylion said:


> O.K. On a lighter note : I'm going to see how my latest pictures of Izzy turned out.


Oh! She is beautiful! You have a treasure!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Bluebirdlet wrote:
What a sweet & furry Tea Party we are having

And, I agree!!! It's been so nice to meet so many of your cats, and get so much information. 

I feel that some of our dog owners are being left out. It seems that we are also dog lovers and I know from experience that dogs give us some of our funniest moments as well as sweet ones. 

Every time I see the Avatar of the Schnauzer, I think of when I took my newly weaned, Boston Terrier to meet my friend and her Schnauzer, Fritz, my puppy reached up and grabbed his whiskers. Fritz was such a gentleman, he would always tolerate her, but look at me like "did you have to bring her today? 

My Boston lived a very long life and it was after I had to put her down, that I swore I would never have another pet. 
I just never had another dog - but, my first and only cat  and now Izzy. I just keep contradicting myself


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Bluebirdlet wrote:
> What a sweet & furry Tea Party we are having
> 
> And, I agree!!! It's been so nice to meet so many of your cats, and get so much information.
> ...


Long ago I decided that the pleasure they give us so outweighs the terrible grief when they die.


----------



## Paulaff (Mar 9, 2011)

mjs said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > Bluebirdlet wrote:
> ...


I agree with you that the pleasure outweighs the grief. Otherwise, why would we love at all?

My first dog, a mini-poodle was only 4 wks old when we got him so he slept a lot. It was early summer & my brother was having a picnic at his house. I brought my puppy along; they had an adult cat. Ready to whip the dog onto my lap if necessary, I was awed by the sight--the cat came over & went nose to nose with the puppy. My dog plopped down to sleep & the cat curled around him & they dozed together. My dog never ever had any issues with cats : )


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> askem1728 said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


i agree with you Dave a lot of the stories just sound to far fetched to be believable. they are good for a laugh though. not to mention a good way to make a lot of money if you are a tv host. over here in Canada we have a show called Ghost Hunters. most of the time they come up empty but it is fun to watch.


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> maggieme said:
> 
> 
> > Dave
> ...


Do any of you have Christmas pudding receipts? Or do we have to wait till we get closer to Christmas?


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

I thought we could use a laugh so I changed my avitar to my cousin Jackie's pug Sarge with her son Cory's binky in his mouth. She also has another pug they call Cooper who is really dumb the say he needs to ride the short bus the one they use for handicaped kids when we were in school & a neapolitan mastiff. They all get along really good with the kids. She has 3 boys. When Cory drops the binky Sarge would put it in his mouth the right way.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

redriet60 said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > maggieme said:
> ...


I posted my full receipt back in Steptember, you can find it at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-33327-1.html

My quick small receipt, to make one medium-sized pudding is two-thirds of the way down page 10 at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-33327-1.html

Dave


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

i agree with you Dave a lot of the stories just sound to far fetched to be believable. they are good for a laugh though. not to mention a good way to make a lot of money if you are a tv host. over here in Canada we have a show called Ghost Hunters. most of the time they come up empty but it is fun to watch.[/quote]

I think ghost stories are a lot like the relics of Medieval times. Like you said, they're so far fetched they're unbelievable...the relics fall in that category, too...like the skull of John, the Baptist. AND the smaller one that was supposedly the skull of John, the Baptist, when he was a child....every time I think of that I ROFWL!!!
JuneK


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

You succeeded in gettng a laugh from me 



Lisa crafts 62 said:


> I thought we could use a laugh so I changed my avitar to my cousin Jackie's pug Sarge with her son Cory's binky in his mouth. She also has another pug they call Cooper who is really dumb the say he needs to ride the short bus the one they use for handicaped kids when we were in school & a neapolitan mastiff. They all get along really good with the kids. She has 3 boys. When Cory drops the binky Sarge would put it in his mouth the right way.


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

Do any of you have Christmas pudding receipts? Or do we have to wait till we get closer to Christmas?[/quote]

I posted my full receipt back in Steptember, you can find it at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-33327-1.html

My quick small receipt, to make one medium-sized pudding is two-thirds of the way down page 10 at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-33327-1.html

Dave[/quote]

Found it. Thanks Dave, that sounds really good.


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

maryanne said:


> Hi everybody. This message if for those that missed it on last weeks tea party.I have been so busy I have't been on the forum much, but I do check my messages. I had a message from Maelinde. She wanted you all to know that she has had three sessions of physical therapy with two more scheduled this week. On Thursday she is having steroid injections int her spine. She wants to visit and post, but the meds made her groggy and she still has a way to go
> 
> She thanks everyone for their care and kindmess and will be back as soon as she's able.


Thank you for the update on Maelinde. So thoughtful of her to send word! Hope the injections help.

Dave, want to hear more of the walking tour & which Wren church you love. Maybe I'll find it as I finish reading the Tea Party.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

it's snowing here in Great Bend, NY. The kids are hoping to have a snow day tomorrow. I started my christmas cookies this week. My DD thinks I should make all of the cookie recipes that have been posted under christmas cookies.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Bluebirdlet said:


> Dave, want to hear more of the walking tour & which Wren church you love. Maybe I'll find it as I finish reading the Tea Party.


Only a little walk for them this time, St. Bride's is famous as the _Journalist's Cathedral_, Fleet Sreet was for many years the centre for newspaper publishing and it shaped the developmet of thea area. St Bride's is one of the churches designed by Wren following the Great Fire of London in 1666. It's purely subjective, but I much prefer it to St. Paul's which I find a deeply disappointing oily compromise with all the architectural integrity of a stage set, probably due to the various interested parties and committees. St Bride's is a much better effort, you can read its history at:

http://www.stbrides.com/history/index.htm

Dave


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

Yay, NanaCaren! Guess you'll be baking a lot!


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Ms Izzy is perfect, thank you for asking. You would never know that she is a stranger here.
> 
> Your comments about talkers reminds me of my previous American short hair cat, Sophie. She talked all of her waking moments. If I was on the phone, she would come in to talk back to me. Friends would say, "I hear Sophie" others would say, "Do you have a baby?" It did get tiresome, and taking her to the vet was torture. She told me how she hated the carrier and the car all of the way there.
> 
> ...


i think Andi is a perfect name, i always like to think really hard about a name, they have to fit also they have them a long time. she makes me think of my moms cat, she is called Raisen. i get tickled at mom, she adopted her and had plans she would stay in the basement, where her food and water and litter box is. well..... no. raisen has other plans, she visits the basement, but prefers up stairs where mom and dad hang out. mom fixed a bed on the floor for her, no, she wants to sleep at the foot of moms bed. of course. i told mom, when are you going to get it in your head, raisen is going to do what she wants to do. face it, we live around them. i love all my critters and they make everyday a challenge and fun.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Hello everybody, I've just started this weekend's Tea Party with something warming for a chilly Autumn evening!

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-43528-1.html

Dave


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

Thank you for sharing. I really enjoyed reading all about it. I enjoyed the pictures the other day as well.
Someday I'd like to go to England.


FireballDave said:


> Bluebirdlet said:
> 
> 
> > Dave, want to hear more of the walking tour & which Wren church you love. Maybe I'll find it as I finish reading the Tea Party.
> ...


----------

